#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-12
<icone-sabri> Bonsoir a tous
<sarhan> ahla icone-sabri
<icone-sabri> ahla sarhan
<icone-sabri> kissebba
<icone-sabri> winekom*
<icone-sabri> meshi el sfax ?
<sarhan> non
<icone-sabri> mm
<sarhan> narja3 lel 9raya
<icone-sabri> fema qqchose que j'ai pas compris
<icone-sabri> heki 7keyet ubuntu coffee
<icone-sabri> nesit besh nekelemo eli 7at son tel
<icone-sabri> we7elet fi awre9 el 9reya ne7adher fehom
<icone-sabri> ema ne7ab nefham cé quoi le principe ?
<icone-sabri> 9ahwa fi nasr cé tt ?
<sarhan> lé
<sarhan> mithel enti tosken fi tounes
<sarhan> habet elsfex fi 9adhya
<sarhan> ta3mel ubuntu coffee
<sarhan> 9ahwa m3a ubuntu-tn members eli fi sfax
<icone-sabri> ah, fehmet
<icone-sabri> t'a raison bonne idée
<icone-sabri> ;)
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Neo31> salut nizarus
<sarhan> salut Neo31 nizarus
<Neo31> salut sa
<nizarus> ahla Neo31
<Neo31> koi 2 9 nizarus !?
<nizarus> trop fatigué :/
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> take a rest
<Neo31> nizarus a3mal talla ghodwa stp on commence a mettre en place le roadmap
<nizarus> Neo31, il y a un doc du road map ?
<Neo31> oui sur ML nizarus
<Neo31> mais mizel ferigh, j'espere nkamlouh tomorrow
<Neo31> thread reunion exceptionelle
<nizarus> désolé pour la question bête :/ je suis vraiment fatigué :/
<Neo31> normal nizarus pas de probleme ;)
<DelphiWorld> RE:RE :P
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-13
<piti> (bien que)
<piti> oops
<Nour_al_imen> ping Goldenscorp
<Nour_al_imen> ping Goldenscorp
<Nour_al_imen> ping Goldenscorp
<Fanen> Bonjour
<Neo31> bjr
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<sarhan> Neo31: c'est à quelle heure la reunion?
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<elacheche_anis> m-1 :D
<A7med> bsr a tous
<elacheche_anis> salam A7med
<A7med> sa va elacheche_anis !?
<A7med> ayna cha3b !?
<A7med> ahla geekette86
<A7med> fi9t !?
<A7med>  /kick Neo31
<elacheche_anis> aya hijou lawléd :p
<elacheche_anis> a3imlilhom ping collectif Neo31 :p
 * sarhan i am here
<Neo31> elacheche_anis g pas trouver une seconde pour appeler eli 9otlik 3lih mte3 club android
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<elacheche_anis> a33333..
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis geekette86 imen_ Neo31 Nour_al_Imen sarhan
<Neo31> lol c bon hakka elacheche_anis ?
<elacheche_anis> pong Neo31
<imen_> السلام عليكم
<Neo31> mar7ba imen_
<elacheche_anis> non Neo31 chwaya, faya9 irré9dine ilkol :p
<elacheche_anis> و عليكم السلام Nour_al_Imen
<Neo31> a toi de faire
<imen_> C qui Nour_al_imen ? je suis qui moi ?
<Neo31> eni mizilt ki 7atit se9i feddar net3acha 9odem el PC
<Neo31> tgata3t 5idma
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> <imen_> C qui Nour_al_imen ? je suis qui moi ? <<< lol
<Nour_al_Imen> Vous avez commencez ?
<Nour_al_Imen> ça va
<Neo31> non pas encore
<Neo31> man antom im
<Nour_al_Imen> je me suis connectée 2 fois
<Neo31> c la mm ip
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> man antom
<Neo31> mar7ba luna
<Neo31> ^^
<luna> aslama
<luna> ahmed
<Neo31> haya chkoune absent !
<Neo31> shuck !
<luna> aslama liness kol
<elacheche_anis> ahla luna
<Neo31> sa7a likom, 3asslema lenness elkoll gratuitement ce soir :p
<luna> :D
<elacheche_anis> chnouwa illi na3imlou éni Neo31 ?? il ping walla l'appel à tunandroid!
<Neo31> hayew rapport! chkoune absent !
<luna> wa7id
<geekette86> d3g4g3 Neo31
<Neo31> lol
<Nour_al_Imen> je comprends pas elacheche_anis
<Neo31> famma chkouen t7ibb 3la kick
<Nour_al_Imen> TUNDRD elle vient faire quoi
<sarhan> Nour_al_Imen: mate5dch a3lih !
<Nour_al_Imen> ok
<sarhan> ahla Chikori
<Nour_al_Imen> alors commençons
<Chikori> ahla
<Neo31> bon voila
<Chikori> salem a tt
<Neo31> goldenscorp wissem k3nzo moahmed_sniha absent
<Neo31> haw shuck ja
<Chikori> ki shuck?
<Neo31> 9a3dou 3 absent
<sarhan> qui?
<Neo31> wissem k3nzo moahmed_sniha absent
<elacheche_anis> nistanéw 15 min???
<sarhan> bon k3nz0 et wissem
<sarhan> taw n3aytelhom
<Neo31> madhabia ken nizarus yconecti aussi mais taw nwali ncontactih apres
<Neo31> ok sarhan
 * elacheche_anis yimchi yichri 5obza w yji fissa3
<Chikori> elacheche_anis, jibli m3ak
<k3nz0> hello, désolé pour le retard
<Neo31> behi pour expliquer, notre objectif et de definir la roadmap Ubuntu-TN. on cherche tjr des engagement au premier lieux. sinon a definir les besoin de ubuntu-tn en 2eme lieux et des plus on dira pas non.
<Neo31> madhabia chkoune ye5ou pres de cette reunion avec l'objectif de tirer le plus possible de buts et choses pratiques a faires
 * elacheche_anis is back
<Neo31> (mizilt mrawa7 nhar kemil 5idma nsa5af :p lol )
<sarhan> wissem n'est pas la
 * Chikori 3mal 5Km footing w mbayel
<sarhan> je pense qu'on peut commencer?
<sarhan> ping Neo31 haya etlhé bina
<Neo31> je m'en occupe de verifier avec nizarus la roadmap et on essaye de la fixer ba3d el sfd et faire des corrections
<Neo31> pong sarhan
<Neo31> lehi bikom, akthar we7id ktib juska mnt Neo31
<sarhan> mahi reunion
<Neo31> mar7ba bik k3nz0 lol walli jib m3ak nunurs ma3adech tji wa7dik :p
<Neo31> oui
<sarhan> on commence Neo31 ?
<Neo31> haya chkoune president, hawka l'objectif seul de cette reunion
<sarhan> Neo31 président? (+1 pour, -1 contre)
<Chikori> Neo31, enti
<k3nz0> +1
<Neo31> de remplire au max le google doc :
<sarhan> +1
<Neo31> je passe le lien
<Chikori> +1
<Neo31> -1
<Neo31> walahi te3ib za7 mel sbe7 ma rawa7t ken tawa mel 5idma
<k3nz0> sarhan, président ?
<elacheche_anis> +1
<luna> -1
<Chikori> +1
<sarhan> attendez
<Chikori> Go sarhan
<Neo31> +1 7add e5er istarjlou 3ad mouch dima Neo31
<sarhan> ne vous emballez pas
<Nour_al_Imen> +1
<sarhan> mawfa9tech -.-
<sarhan> je dois partir dans 45 minute
<Chikori> elacheche_anis, président !
<sarhan> Chikori: stana !!!!
<Chikori> chfemma sarhan ?
<Neo31> ?
<sarhan> pourquoi dima les membres masculins président?
<Neo31> oui
<Chikori> hmmm
<Neo31> +1
<sarhan> luna walla Nour_al_Imen pour une fois :P
<Chikori> Nour_al_Imen, !!! président
<Chikori> présidentE
<luna> nn je m'excuse
<Neo31> vote luna A Nour_al_Imen B
<Nour_al_Imen> non laissons sarhan
<geekette86> +1 sarhan et oui nekhtar
<Neo31> B
<Chikori> +1 Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> mais non moi je me vote -1
<Neo31> ah geekette86 aussi
<geekette86> Nour_al_Imen:
<Chikori> attendez geekette86
<luna> +nour
<geekette86> nn nnn nnn nnn
<Nour_al_Imen> sarhan,  il est bien
<sarhan> klet b3adhha
<Neo31> A luna B Nour_al_Imen C geekette86
<Chikori> +1 geekette86
<k3nz0> Bon, on s'organise
<Chikori> C
<sarhan> du calme svp
<Neo31> votiw
<Neo31> C
<geekette86> +1 Nou-a
<sarhan> arrêtez d'écrire
<sarhan> du calme
<elacheche_anis> XD
<geekette86> +1 Nour_al_Imen
<sarhan> qui veut être président?
<Nour_al_Imen> mais nonnnnnnnnnn
<Nour_al_Imen> sarhan,  il est bien !
<Neo31> haya mechi dodo, ki titfehmou bipiwlou
<sarhan> mais je veux pas être président !
<Neo31> bipiwli*
<sarhan> ok Neo31 !
 * Chikori bech yemchi!
<sarhan> bon je propose de faire une réunion pour choisir qui sera président :)
<geekette86> okay the one who wanna be president write P
<geekette86> and then we vote ( +1 )
<Neo31> VOTE : A luna B Nour_al_Imen C geekette86
<Neo31> C
<k3nz0> C
<Nour_al_Imen> C
<luna> C
<Chikori> C
 * Neo31 bach yohrob jeudi :p
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis
<sarhan> C
<Neo31> ping sarhan
<elacheche_anis> C
<Neo31> lol geekette86 bel ijme3
<k3nz0> On prend geekette, c'est bon
<luna> :D
<geekette86> B
<Chikori> ~~~ geekette86 ~~~
<sarhan> ah geekette86 tu connais les regles des réunions?
<Neo31> <Neo31> behi pour expliquer, notre objectif et de definir la roadmap Ubuntu-TN. on cherche tjr des engagement au premier lieux. sinon a definir les besoin de ubuntu-tn en 2eme lieux et des plus on dira pas non.
<Neo31> <Neo31> madhabia chkoune ye5ou pres de cette reunion avec l'objectif de tirer le plus possible de buts et choses pratiques a faires
<Neo31> geekette86 harbit !?
<Neo31> mouch 9otlik sakar el backdoor sarhan !?
<sarhan> reunion fechla :/
<Neo31> ha geekette86 winik
<Neo31> ch5ass el sibssi ja kifna n9ar9ou bih bach ychid president :p
<Neo31> haya barra hiia mramma mramma, taw ni7sib rou7i mizilt fel 5idma
<geekette86> nn chui la
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> salaktha
<Neo31> vasy geekette86
<geekette86> vasy koi ?
<Neo31> t'es president de la reunion geekette86
<sarhan> dumpet elmemoire ou raj3et
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> je vous laisse
<sarhan> on a perdu 23 minute
<Neo31> la 3ad sarhan
<geekette86> dsl sarhan
<sarhan> je ne vois pas l'interet de perdre encore du temps
<sarhan> a7kiwli le compte-rendu
<geekette86> lhit bel9ahwa tbze3et 3al ferech
<Neo31> la sarhan
<Neo31> je v faire moi
<Neo31> shame sar
<Neo31> chkoune lenna !!!
<geekette86> Me
<elacheche_anis> me
<Chikori> me
<luna> me
<Neo31> ok les filles, next time wa7da menkom president 7adhrou rwe7kom
<Nour_al_Imen> إن شاء الله
<Neo31> haya barra nihjmou 3al google doc
<Neo31> elli y7ott akthar projects w events for next 12 months 3andou ka3ba 7alwa
<Neo31> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HrQN_QAZ2BX_qdU35E4DVfwhnUNUXjp0eqDAhQGlCx8/edit?hl=en_US
<elacheche_anis> éni 7atit :p
<Neo31> dead line 10 minutes koll we7id yektib chnouwa yo5tor 3ala belou
<Neo31> zid 7ott elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> nous somme 7 personnes kén kol wahid yiktib ligne ataw in3abiw toute l'année!!
 * elacheche_anis mich ya9ra fil annexe Neo31 :( XD
<Chikori> c bon
<Neo31> ping
<Neo31> ping Chikori elacheche_anis geekette86 k3nz0 luna monnouwi
<Chikori> Neo31,
<Neo31> m0ndass Nour_al_Imen wissem
<elacheche_anis> pong
<k3nz0> pong
<Nour_al_Imen> وي
<geekette86> pong
<Chikori> pong
<m0ndass> chma3netha pong?
<Neo31> c bon les points hekom wala famma chkouen mizel 3andou afkar ?
<Neo31> famech 7ajet mich behia fel liste ?
<Chikori> 3ejbetni fekret el gateau :D
<Fanen> Bonsoir
<Neo31> bsr Fanen
<Neo31> famechi un point qu'il faut effacer de la liste ?
<Neo31> n'effacer pas directement svp
<Neo31> il faut discutter ici
<Chikori> Neo31, I will check the gDoc
<elacheche_anis> chkoun halli ylassa9 fi kol chay fi rass anis!!! :p
<Chikori> now I've to go
<elacheche_anis> salam Goldenscorp
<geekette86> ana fesekhet gateau et g fusionne l'idée de mediathéque et ubuntu media team
<elacheche_anis> annajda Goldenscorp
<Neo31> Chikori
<Neo31> wine ?
<Neo31> bien geekette86
<elacheche_anis> Goldenscorp, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HrQN_QAZ2BX_qdU35E4DVfwhnUNUXjp0eqDAhQGlCx8/edit?hl=fr
<Neo31> taw net3alam ntayab gato 3ala 5ater ubuntu-tn w mouleha rabbi
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> bon pas trop male la lsite
<elacheche_anis> lol
<Neo31> liste
<elacheche_anis> ping Goldenscorp !!!
<Neo31> mnt il faut classer selon la priorite
<Neo31> et essayer d'assicier un responsable a chaque tache avec des dates limites
<Neo31> chnouwa 9awlkom!
<elacheche_anis> Neo31,
<Chikori> google picasa 5ir min flickr
<geekette86> oui +1 Neo31
<geekette86> kol wa7ed 3ta idée ychedd 3liha responsable
<Goldenscorp> salut tlm
<geekette86> what u think
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, 7ot les limit ba3déch ataw inchoufou les reponsables!!! mouch min taw y3ayach 5ouya sinon mé tal9a hatta had ba3déch!:!
<Chikori> aya bonne nuit a tous!
<m0ndass> fech 9a3din ta3mlou?
<m0ndass> mat7agrounich 3ayechkom
<m0ndass> moch lezem
<elacheche_anis> m0ndass,
<m0ndass> hani m5aliha wes3a wa3ridha
<Neo31> hum ok geekette86
<Neo31> nsina un point tres important
<elacheche_anis> m0ndass, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HrQN_QAZ2BX_qdU35E4DVfwhnUNUXjp0eqDAhQGlCx8/edit?hl=fr
<Neo31> on a reussi a creer un nouveau core pour cette communaute. fi preske un mois ou un peut plus
<Neo31> il faut qu'on s'organise bien mnt
<geekette86> oui comment ana chui avec réunion physique akther men V ( vive IRL)
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> mella mondass hedha :p
<Neo31> hum, haya ch9awlkom che3malna tawa fel roadmap!? c pas encore une roadmap ce sont des points
<Neo31> ch9awlkom na3mlou un autre meeting demain soir
<Neo31> a 21h aussi
<Neo31> un metting rapide de 15 minutes max
<Neo31> w hawka koll we7id yzid y5ammam fi 7ajet
<Neo31> puis jeudi soir na3mlou meeting mte3 30mn ou 45 mn pour essayer de fixer les priorite et les reponsables et si possible qq dates !?
<Neo31> oui on a oublier les reunions physique
<elacheche_anis> oki Neo31 famma 7éja mézélit né9ssa!
<Neo31> c chaque 3 mois non !?
<Neo31> oui elacheche_anis
<Neo31> normalement on a une reunion physique en octobre
<elacheche_anis> oui réunion ph chaque 3 mois.. lézimna nalkaw transport pour elacheche_anis Neo31 Chikori geekette86 Goldenscorp lil SFD!!! :( :'( :( :'(
<Neo31> elacheche_anis 3la sa9ina
<Neo31> chkoune 3andou permi!?
<geekette86> berrasmi chkoun 3andou permi
<geekette86> ekriw isuzu lool
<Neo31> looool
<Neo31> 3andi sakte taw mnidha w nchid fel karhba mel teli
<Goldenscorp> lol
<Neo31> haya serieux
<Neo31> wa9tech netla9aw ghodwa entre temps on essaye de finaliser le doc eli 3andou plus de points il ajour on a 24h pour mettre fin a l'ajout des points
<Neo31> ping Chikori elacheche_anis geekette86 Goldenscorp k3nz0 luna_ Nour_al_Imen
<Neo31> wissem
<geekette86> 21:00
<elacheche_anis> éni insou9 amma sans permi XD alors kén itdabrouli karihba inhizkom amma je risque nadhrab 5 ans 7abs !!! XD
<geekette86> 21:00
<elacheche_anis> 21h
<Neo31> VOTE : demain matin netla9aw 21h pendant 15 minutes
<Neo31> +1
<Neo31> VOTE : demain matin netla9aw 21h pendant 15 minutes
<Neo31> +1
<luna> +1
 * Neo31 slaps ChanServ elacheche_anis geekette86 Goldenscorp luna luna_ Nour_al_Imen wissem 
<Neo31> Chikori
<elacheche_anis> chnouwa demain matin Neo31 !!!! féch t5alwadh!!
<Neo31> 21h c matin elacheche_anis ?
<luna> :D
<elacheche_anis> What!!! XD
<Neo31> haya je go
<Neo31> molta9ana tomorrow
<Nour_al_Imen> إن شاء الله
<Goldenscorp> +1
<geekette86> Neo31: jeudi win
<geekette86> ??
<Goldenscorp> ok Neo31  +1
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> anywhere geekette86
<geekette86> btw 7assit équipe walla motivé
<geekette86> okay viranda
<geekette86> <3
<Goldenscorp> Neo31, kifach machin li sfax avec bus wala train  wala louwaj
<Goldenscorp> ?
<Goldenscorp> 9adch i7na mil soussa et monastir machin li SFD
<Goldenscorp> ?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> yiih viranda
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> zanga zanga
<Neo31> ok geekette86
<Neo31> bach nikriw isuzu Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> lol
<geekette86> +1 Neo31
<Neo31> y a moi toi nizarus geekette anis chiokri
<Neo31> famma jme3a o5rine mel isitcom mechine aussi
<Neo31> geekette86 btw
<Neo31> tu peut pas passer le lien aux etudiants de l'issats ?
<Neo31> on essaye de regroupper les etudiants de sousse pour avoir un bus de l'universite de sousse
<geekette86> okay i will now
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, a7na na3imlou inscrit walla c'est pas la peine!!! 3la khater famma 10 places garantit!!??
<wissem> hello
<Neo31> lol, just in time wissem :p
<Neo31> sa va ?
<elacheche_anis> ping Neo31 !!!!
<Neo31> elacheche_anis a3mal inscri 9alou c pas la peine
<wissem> on viens de déménager sinon oui hamdollah :D
<elacheche_anis> salam wissem :D
<Neo31> normalement on nous a reserver 10 places
<Neo31> ama on peut tous faire inscrit et apres taw n9ouloulhom eli 3malna inscrit
<wissem> plus d'event à tunis? :(
<Neo31> sinon je doit verifier demain
<Neo31> si wissem
<Neo31> on move a sfax cette fois si
<Neo31> apres on revien a tunis ;)
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, rani 50/50 machi, kima tféhimna kén famma transport I'm in sinon je peut pas y aller
<Neo31> on essaye de distribuer un pe, en plus y a pas mal de membres de tunis qui demande des events a tunis, vasy commencer a organiser wa7na m3akom
<geekette86> elacheche_anis:  lool VIP
<Neo31> woh elacheche_anis !
<Goldenscorp> ping elacheche_anis geekette86 luna Neo31 Nour_al_Imen  3mlou tala a3la il brochure Google doc
<Neo31> elacheche_anis o5roj ibda imchi men tawa bach ta5lat
<Goldenscorp> ou 9oulouli ca va wala lé
<luna> حااضر يا وحيد
<Goldenscorp> rani bich n3mil impression
<Goldenscorp> merci tlm
<luna> وقتاش باش تعمل
<Goldenscorp> goudwa
<elacheche_anis> Votre inscription à SFD'2011 a été bien reçu. Elle est considérée comme valide si vous ne recevrez pas de rejet 24 heures avant l'évènement.
<Goldenscorp> brabi koul wa7id y3mil commenter fi Gdoc  fi OK ikan ca va ?
 * Neo31 gotta go, a plus
<elacheche_anis> att Neo31
<Goldenscorp> ok
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, quand le meeting de demain!!
<Goldenscorp> a 21H
<geekette86> allé nmechi nkemel prog ana see u guys and girls
<Neo31> 21h
<elacheche_anis> non Neo31
<elacheche_anis> na7ki fil isitcom!!!
<Goldenscorp> ya jma3a brabi il brochure i9bal matimchiw
<elacheche_anis> brochure 5/5 geekette86
<elacheche_anis> Goldenscorp,
<Goldenscorp> ok next
<luna> dsl mauvaise connexion
<elacheche_anis> luna, a3mal talla 3al brochure m3é Goldenscorp
<geekette86> anou brochure
<elacheche_anis> looool geekette86 fausse appel sorry :)
<Goldenscorp> geekette86,  ca https://docs.google.com/document/d/1N3TNmBnsbTqeNGiqx6ND0b0MWb9ylEgdbqhyMfxwtIo/edit?pli=1
<geekette86> nice Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ok next
<Goldenscorp> tawa Neo31 Nour_al_Imen elacheche_anis
<Neo31> chbik Goldenscorp ? t7ib kick?
<Goldenscorp> pq ?
 * Neo31 : manich lenna, arraja2 al 2ittisal la7i9an
<Goldenscorp> Neo31, c'est pour SFD
<luna> c bon
<luna> je pense
<luna> dsl j'arrive pas à me cncentrer
<Neo31> Goldenscorp mel sbe7 ni5dim rawa7t 21h pile direct reunion, faddit w mbayal i need some time for myself 3andi charge 5idma hal ayamet si je me repose pas une pe ce soir ghodwa mzamra 3lia
<luna> يا وحيد اخر اجل وقتاه
<Goldenscorp> luna, normalement goudwa la3chy max
<Neo31> bn
<Nour_al_Imen> ping luna
<Goldenscorp> ping Nour_al_Imen,
<Nour_al_Imen> wi Goldenscorp
<Nour_al_Imen> أتصل غدا صباح مع الفجر و إن مازالت لي تغييرات أقوم بها
<Goldenscorp> Nour_al_Imen, le GDOC brochure ca va ?
<Nour_al_Imen> ok ?
<Goldenscorp> c'est pour la brochure ?
<Goldenscorp> ok Nour_al_Imen  merci
<Goldenscorp> merci tlm
<geekette86> Goldenscorp:  bech tebda be C
<Goldenscorp> geekette86, oui  ibdit bi http://www.siteduzero.com/tutoriel-3-14189-apprenez-a-programmer-en-c.html
<Goldenscorp> lol
<Goldenscorp> hani walit zero
<elacheche_anis> mabrouk geekette86  :D hak mich twalli developpeur :D
<elacheche_anis> 93adit kén ani :( XD
<elacheche_anis> Goldenscorp mouch geekette86 :p
<Goldenscorp> lol elacheche_anis  2 deux yabdaw bi lettre G
<Goldenscorp> :p
<elacheche_anis> yep
<geekette86> oui ha3
<why_> hi every body
<why_> evry ubenteros
<why_> :D
<why_> fard fard
<elacheche_anis> hey why_
<why_> hi anis
<Goldenscorp> bsr why_
<elacheche_anis> tux tux mouch fard fard :p
<why_> bnsoir goldenscorp
<why_> loooooool
<why_> tux tux
<Goldenscorp> +1 elacheche_anis  tux tux et GNU GNU
<why_> yess +1
<elacheche_anis> yes :D
<why_> bahh chniya 7kayet c ?!
<Goldenscorp> why_, ani mzilt fi 0 tawa
<why_> loooool t7eb tet3allem c ?!
<Goldenscorp> oui a3lach lé mdama fama il wa9it
<why_> ey na3ref , mais 3lech c ?! chnouwa 7achtek inta bedhabet ?!
<Goldenscorp> rien juste nit3lim
<why_> hmmm ena franchement je te conseille d'utiliser python :)
<Goldenscorp> c'est   ...?
<why_> language de prog b1 sure
<Fanen> Goldenscorp,   tu  veut programmer
<elacheche_anis> oui python est magnifique :D
<why_> absolument anis :D
<why_> Goldenscorb t es en train de pragrammer ?!!
<geekette86> python +10000000000000000000000à bech ne3mlilha 2 jours
<why_> absolument geekette a3mel b1 sure :D
<geekette86> why_:  c ki ??
<geekette86> * 2 semaines dsl
<why_> eyyy c why_
<why_> famma deux reference abda bihom
<why_> dive into python et python the hard way
<why_> :D
<why_> geekette haw lien python the hard way http://cl.ly/3C3e3K1m0e2h0i1B1k30
<why_> w hedha lien el dive into python http://cl.ly/23202S0w1M0j060d3Z2x
<elacheche_anis> why_, essaie d'écrire le 2 lettres du nick name puis appuie sur TAB ;)
<elacheche_anis> et merci pour les lien ;) :D
<why_> okizz elacheche_anis
<why_> 2r1
<elacheche_anis> :D
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-14
<nazariotn> slt tstle monde
<nazariotn> je suis nouveau ds c forum
<nazariotn> est ce ke il ya 1 admin ke puisse tchater ac lui
<nazariotn> ?
<Neo31> bsr a tous, je serai la dans 19mn
<Goldenscorp> bsr Neo31
<Neo31> bsr Goldenscorp
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<sarhan> salam tout le monde
<Goldenscorp> bsr sarhan nizarus
<nizarus> ti winek sarhan pour le UFC ?
<sarhan> nizarus: j'étais trop loin et j'avais pas de moyen de transport :)
<sarhan> je comptai y'allait mais mon moyen de transport m'a laché a la dernire minute :(
<nizarus> tu as perdu un café :)
<sarhan> :(
<sarhan> je suggére la prochaine fois de faire l'UFC au centre ville
<nizarus> :) si j'aurais un truc à faire au centre ville :p
<Neo31> re
<nizarus> re Neo31
<Goldenscorp> re
<Neo31> je suis en retard mais a ce ke je vois mizel ma ja 7add !!
<Neo31> sarhan,
<Neo31> t la ?
<Neo31> ahla geekette
<geekette> slt
<Goldenscorp> bsr geekette
<geekette> ok Neo31
<geekette> po de pb
<Goldenscorp> nizarus, non 250DT
<Goldenscorp> fi le 500 brochure a 250DT dans imprimerie
<Neo31> lse brochures c A4?
<Neo31> c pas des flyers!?
<Goldenscorp> oui A4
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> barcha 250dt
<Goldenscorp> c'est le pirx minimal
<Neo31> kartoucha couleur + cartoucha noir ca coute pas plus ke 100dt
<Goldenscorp> ani bich ni7wil avec des photocopie noir et blanche
<Neo31> voir pas plus ke 50dt
<Neo31> bon dans tout les cas comment on peut payer 250dt ?
<Goldenscorp> les 400  brochures photocopie noir et blanche  a 24DT
<nizarus> Neo31, done moi ton mail google en PV
<Neo31> comment on va les imprimer ?
<Goldenscorp> 7chtkoun les 400  brochures couleur ou noir et blanche ?
<nizarus> Neo31, je te partage des anciens doc de la communauté
<Goldenscorp> Neo31, i9bal comment on va les imprimer 7chtkoum couleur ou noir et blanche ?
<Neo31> nizarus, g deja les old docs et g partager avec sarhan. mais on n'as pas besoin de planifer et de faire une ancienne roadmap
<Neo31> on a besoin de realiser la base du site
<Neo31> apres on peut lire les anciennes docs
<Neo31> si on peut avoir des copies couleurs biensure couleur 5ir
<Neo31> mais est ce que c'est fesable!?
<Goldenscorp> oui couleur 5ir
<Neo31> si c pas fesable pourquoi parler du couleur
<Neo31> propose tes solutions
<nizarus> on peut faire une brochure sur 1/2 page A4 recto verso avec juste le nécessaire
<Neo31> <Neo31> si on peut avoir des copies couleurs biensure couleur 5ir <<< c aussi simple. reste la solution, comment faire?
<Goldenscorp> ma solutions les 400  brochures photocopie noir et blanche  a 24DT => inajim n3mlha
<Neo31> ya jme3a je suis encore au boulo. je doit terminer une tache avant de rentrer. taw na7kiw fel sahra
<Neo31> see ya
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, la photocopie noir et blanc c'est combien ?
<Goldenscorp>  400  brochures photocopie noir et blanche  a 24DT
<Goldenscorp> la page a 60 mlm Recto-verso
<Goldenscorp> nizarus, ani dahili c'est fesable
<Neo31> Goldenscorp,
<Neo31> ping Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> pong Neo31
<Goldenscorp> oui
<Goldenscorp> ping pong TLM
<nizarus> pong
<Goldenscorp> achbikoum ir9atou
<Goldenscorp> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-15
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم
<nizarus> salam nour_al_imen
<nour_al_imen> Nous allons parler du road map in cha Allah
<nour_al_imen> Qui va nous rejoindre ?
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir nizarus & nour_al_imen
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<elacheche_anis> je m'excuse j'ai quelques chose d'urgent et je doit quitter, je vous passe le lien du doc, j'ai écris l'objectif de la réunion: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HrQN_QAZ2BX_qdU35E4DVfwhnUNUXjp0eqDAhQGlCx8/edit?hl=fr&pli=1*
<sarhan> c'est quoi cette réunion?
<elacheche_anis> lien gdoc: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HrQN_QAZ2BX_qdU35E4DVfwhnUNUXjp0eqDAhQGlCx8/edit?hl=fr&pli=1
<sarhan> ena je suis un peu occupé ces derniers jours ou dhaya3 fiha (rentrée scolaire)
<elacheche_anis> désolé encore une fois...
<nizarus> nous sommes tous dans la même situation sarhan :)
<sarhan> Un gateau Ubuntu-TN <== c'est quoi ca?
<nizarus> nour_al_imen, ti winek ma jitech à sousse ?
<sarhan> srx bech n7elou patéserie?
<nour_al_imen> Dsl Mr Nizar j'ai pas pu
<nizarus> nour_al_imen, please remove the Mr :)
<nour_al_imen> Ok
<nizarus> là je suis nizarus ;)
<nizarus> sarhan, le gateaux c'est bien pour les neurones des geek :p
<nour_al_imen> C pr qd le UGJ prochain ?
<nour_al_imen> *Brabi si on peut faire des events à Tunis ça sera mieux pr de nombreux personnes dont moi
<sarhan> oui mais pas pour le diabète
<nizarus> nour_al_imen, un mois avant la sortie de la prochaine version
<nizarus> nour_al_imen, tu veux pas nous inviter à nabeul ?
<nour_al_imen> Où ?
<nizarus> yezziha Tunis fiha beaucoup d'evènement
<nour_al_imen> Il y a un iset
<nour_al_imen> J'y ai pensé mais je connais personne
<nizarus> une maison des jeunes, une maison de la culture, etc...
<sarhan_> bon
<sarhan_> elle commence quand la réunion?
<nour_al_imen> D'accord pour l'endroit mais c quoi l'event ?
<nour_al_imen> on commence tt de suite si vous voulez. Il parrait que plusieurs sont pressés
<sarhan_> pourquoi une réunion sans que tout le monde ait décidé de l'heure?
<nour_al_imen> Je ne sais pas moi je viens de l'apprendre peut être par analogie avec la dernière
<nour_al_imen> commençons dc pr ne pas perdre du tps
<nour_al_imen> qui préside la réunion ?
<sarhan_> il n'y a pas de réunion
<sarhan_> aucune trace dans le mailing list
<sarhan_> qui a dit qu'il y avait une réunion? :/
<nour_al_imen> elacheche_anis
<nour_al_imen> et luna
<nour_al_imen> je crois
<sarhan_> et il s'est basé sur quoi?
<sarhan_> haw mché
<sarhan_> et en +
<sarhan_> il n'y a que nous deux et nizarus
<nour_al_imen> je reviens ds 3 mn wallahi je n'en sais rien . tte façon on est là on discute qlqs pts ça sera bien
<sarhan_> les autres sont soti des bots soit away
<sarhan_> soit*
<nizarus> sarhan_, nous sommes là pour discuter du road map
<sarhan_> a 3?
<luna> aslma pour tous le monde
<sarhan_> je pense pour en discuter il faut au moins tous les coordinateurs
<sarhan_> plus des membres actifs
<sarhan_> luna: salam :)
<nour_al_imen> pas forcément parfoi les pttesréunions  sont plus fructueuses
<nour_al_imen> alors on le fais on le fait pas ?
<sarhan_> je sais pas
<sarhan_> on peut en discuter mais de là à une réunion je pense pas
<luna> donc elle sera repportée??
<nizarus> salam luna
<SalahGo> Bonsoir tout le monde!
<nizarus> ahla SalahGo
<luna> aslama  Mr nizarus
<sarhan_> luna: non c'etait juste mon avis
<luna> ah ok
<nour_al_imen> Enlève le Mr luna
<sarhan_> si vous voulez faire une réunion je suis connecté
<luna> mais ou est le reste des membres
<SalahGo> Alors le SFD? ça avance? Moi j'étais au Japon quasiment, désolé les gars... x)
<sarhan_> SalahGo: j'attends mon cadeau !
<sarhan_> SalahGo: tes amis japonais ont oublié mon cadeau?
<SalahGo> sarhan_, un troll en peluche? non, mais il a été saisi à la douane :p
<SalahGo> mamnou3 en tunisie xD
<nour_al_imen> SalahGO sarhan_  nizarus  luna  on va discuter ou pas du road map ?
<luna> :/
<sarhan_> nour_al_imen: rien nous empeche d'en discuter ! tu peux commencer :)
<SalahGo> désolé, je reste en spectateur et je commenterai le moins possible: allez-y ! :)
<sarhan_> SalahGo: ah parce que d'habitude tu parle ?
<sarhan_> SalahGo: #Trololo
<SalahGo> Bah je ne fais pas partie de la team de sauvetage, mais si j'ai une idée, je le dirais c'est tout, sinon je m'abstiendrais ;)
<sarhan_> SalahGo: je crois c'est pas une réunion
<SalahGo> ou comité de sauvetage, j'avais oublié le nom
<SalahGo> Sinon pour le SFD?!
<SalahGo> la participation des membres sans workshop ou speechs n'est pas conseillée?
<DelphiWorld> Salut
<sarhan_> DelphiWorld: hello
<DelphiWorld> salut sarhan_
<sarhan_> DelphiWorld: tu viens au SFD?
<nizarus> je suis au tel avec neo
<SalahGo> Salut DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> sarhan_: qu'elle date ?
<DelphiWorld> salut SalahGo !
<SalahGo> Ce que je veux dire c'est que, nizarus , est-ce je peux venir quand même?!
<sarhan_> DelphiWorld: dans 2 jours
<nizarus> <nour_al_imen> Enlève le Mr luna <- merci :)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan_: et ou je peux dormir ;)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan_: c'est pas facil je ponce
<sarhan_> DelphiWorld: oui mais bon c'est toi qui disait que tu voulais y aller
<nizarus> voilà ce que neo m'apprend
<nour_al_imen> oui
<nizarus> il prend la charge du projet Release party
<DelphiWorld> sarhan_: oui oui mais je ponce que sa sera un peux complické:)
<nizarus> geekette prend en charge le ubuntu devlopper day
<nizarus> pour le sfd goldenscorp doit finaliser la listes des 10 participants au nom de ubuntu-tn
<nizarus> il est possible d'avoir un mini-bus de sousse vers sfax
<nizarus> eof
<nizarus> SalahGo, venir où ?
<SalahGo> au SFD
<SalahGo> parceque l'inscription, il faut choisir une team
<SalahGo> mais je peux assurer mon propre transport
<nizarus> SalahGo, oui et tu peux participer à l'animation du stand u-tn ?
<nizarus> fait l'inscription au site du SFD et ajoute ton nom ici : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventSFD11.09
<sarhan_> SalahGo: Il y a une case autre tu peux y mettre ce que tu veux
<nour_al_imen> quels sont les tâches de ces dix membres ?
<nizarus> nour_al_imen, présenter la communauté et animer le stand u-tn
<SalahGo> sarhan_, lol et je mets quoi en autre? TrollFace?
<sarhan_> SalahGo: tu mets indépendant ouala tu mets passioné des FOSS
<nour_al_imen> Au programme pour le SFD, il y aura quoi ? dsl si c une question à coté de la plaque
<sarhan_> nour_al_imen: faut lire le wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventSFD11.09
<nour_al_imen> اوكي
<nour_al_imen> je voulais dire qu'est ils vont représenter neo et nizarus
<SalahGo> nizarus, je ne sais pas si je serais capable d'animer le stand u-tn, mais je veux venir malgré tout :/
<nour_al_imen> ping nizarus
<SalahGo> sarhan_, tu vas venir toi?
<sarhan_> non j'ai cours et je peux pas sécher :(
<SalahGo> En tout cas moi, je m'inscrirais demain... Et puis je ne voudrais pas être dans les plates-bandes de la team...
<SalahGo> donc je prendrais ça en consideration...
<nizarus> SalahGo, tu fait partie de la communauté u-tn donc tu peux mettre u-tn et venir
<nizarus> nour_al_imen, normalement on va présenter ubuntu + notre communauté historique et roadmap
<SalahGo> nizarus, merci, je ferais mon inscription demain inshallah si c'est confirmé pour ma venue!
<nour_al_imen> il y a des changements par rapoort à l'année dernière ?
<SalahGo> Sur ce bonne nuit tout le monde!
<nizarus> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HrQN_QAZ2BX_qdU35E4DVfwhnUNUXjp0eqDAhQGlCx8/edit?hl=fr&pli=1
<nizarus> l'année dernière j'étais pas présent :/
<nizarus> mais cette année la journée à plus d'envergure
<nour_al_imen> chris du bona ?
<nizarus> entre autre
<nizarus> tunandroid
<nizarus> mozilla
<nizarus> etc..
<nour_al_imen> Oui mais surtout je veux que notre communauté soit mise en valeur et ait l'image qu'elle mèrite
<nour_al_imen> oui je suis allée à la conf Tunandroid samedi dernier
<nour_al_imen> c t bien mais je me suis rendue compte que puisque ubuntu Tn est en avance
<nour_al_imen> mais nous devons savoir attirer l'auditoire
<nizarus> nour_al_imen, on aura besoin d'un peut de coaching de ta part :)
<nour_al_imen> ainsi que les membres
<nour_al_imen> vocalement sur  le net oui pourquoi pas
<nour_al_imen> là je suis en train de chercher un job et puis incha llah bientot je serais plus dispo
<nour_al_imen> pr les confs
<nour_al_imen> sinon je reviens à la présentation de notre team
<nour_al_imen> vous allez présenter ce road map ?
<nour_al_imen> pendant la conf
<nizarus> normalement nous sommes sensé le finaliser ensemble ce soir
<nour_al_imen> ah ok
<nour_al_imen> Moi en tant que Trainer je voudrais qu'il y ait bcp des messages positives ds la conf
<nour_al_imen> j'ai apprècié la conf de Mr Taher Mestiri
<nour_al_imen> bien qu'il n'avait pas bcp de matière
<nour_al_imen> comme le cas ici
<nour_al_imen> autre chose je mise sur la motivation
<nour_al_imen> qu'est ce qui va motiver un tunisien pour nous rejoindre ?
<nour_al_imen> Et là je reviens à mon long mail sur les objectifs
<nour_al_imen> c exactement le but d'ailleurs, c t pas arbitraire
<nour_al_imen> dc je voulais continuer ds l'axe
<nour_al_imen> de prolifération sur le net et on live
<nour_al_imen> à travers les objectifs
<nour_al_imen> tel que celui là par exple : promouvoir la science et l'education
<nour_al_imen> et là il faut dire qu'on a besoin de talents pour faire des séminaires
<nour_al_imen> parler de Mr El amri et le remrcier car il va donner un séminairé avancé
<nour_al_imen> et appeler à de telles initiatives des autres
<nour_al_imen> eof
<nour_al_imen> Apparemment je parlais tte seule, je m'en doutais
<nour_al_imen> ping nizarus
<nizarus> que'est ce que tu suggères comme idées pour les motivations ?
<nizarus> je suis pas un bon vendeur moi :)
<nour_al_imen> je peux parler de l'autre communauté pr développer ?
<nizarus> oui
<nour_al_imen> non je suis sur que vous ferez un bon si l'on prépare notre road
<nour_al_imen> ok
<nour_al_imen> bon lui il disait qu'il y a des chances d'embauche en android
<nour_al_imen> et il proposait ds le road map l'histoire de point
<nour_al_imen> pr être membre ^rivilègi"
<nizarus> c'est valable aussi pour les logiciels libres aussi
<nour_al_imen> et puis le membre privilègié avaot le droit
<nour_al_imen> d'envoyer don cv aux stés en premier
<nour_al_imen> pr les stages embauches etc
<nour_al_imen> super alors
<nour_al_imen> bein moi je le savais pas je viens de l'apprendre
<nour_al_imen> de vs now
<nour_al_imen> conclusion on ne s'est pas fait entendre
<nour_al_imen> vous savez moi ce qui me passionne c l'esprit de partage ds la communauté du libre mais ce n'est pas le cas
<nour_al_imen> pr la plupart des tunisiens
<nizarus> oui notre communauté manque beaucoup de comm par rapport à tunandroid
<nour_al_imen> malheureusement
<nour_al_imen> comm ?
<nour_al_imen> g pas comrpis
<nour_al_imen> compris*
<nizarus> comm = communication
<nour_al_imen> non c pas vrai je vous assure
<nizarus> tunadroid exploite bien la comm
<nour_al_imen> ils sont pas super en cimmunisation
<nour_al_imen> non j'y étais
<nour_al_imen> et j'ai noté pleinde lacunes
<nizarus> car taher et un bon gestionnaire
<nour_al_imen> en tant que trainer
<nour_al_imen> d'ailleurs j'arretais pas de commenter comme si g t ancien membre
<nour_al_imen> dc ne me dites pas qu'il ont de l'avance en comm
<nour_al_imen> ce qu'ils ont surtt
<nour_al_imen> c le nom android qui attire ceux qui cherche un job
<nour_al_imen> la communauté est en cours de dvpt bon rabbii y3inhomm mais elle a encore ses lacunes
<nour_al_imen> ns aussi d'ailleurs
<nour_al_imen> maintenant ns notre points= fort
<nour_al_imen> on a déjà pleins de mebres
<nour_al_imen> qui mm si ils ne sont pas actifs
<nour_al_imen> ils nous suivent
<nour_al_imen> moi je voudrais qu'on les motive à donner des conf des séminaires
<nour_al_imen> etc
<nour_al_imen> et puis c pr quand le site ? j'attends le room pr les conf avec impatiente
<nizarus> ah le site ne m'en parle pas :(
<nour_al_imen> pourquoi ?
<nizarus> c'est depuis 2008 qu'on veut avoir ce site
<nizarus> je pense que c'est la malédiction de notre communauté
<nour_al_imen> prkoi ça traine ? je comprends pas
<nour_al_imen> je reviens à un point très important la motivation  :j'ai pas  terminé :
<nizarus> il y a une nouvelle équipe qui le refait pour la nème fois
<nour_al_imen> Par exple je vous pose la question si vous le permettez : ça m'aidera : qu'est ce qui vous motive à être membre ds Ub TN
<nour_al_imen> لا حول ولا قوّة إلا بالله
<nour_al_imen> ...
<nizarus> moi car je crois au logiciels libres et je suis convaincu par l'esprit des logiciels libres
<nour_al_imen> vous êtes là ?
<nizarus> et un bon moyen de les promouvoir c'est ubuntu :)
<nour_al_imen> d'accord mais bon je ne crois pas que ça sera motivant pr les étudiants ignorant tous cela
<nizarus> et si je suis dans u-tn c'est que j'adore être dans une communauté qui partage le même esprit
<nour_al_imen> enfin c ce que j'ai dû constaté
<nour_al_imen> vous savez tous le monde étaient silencieux pendant la conf
<nour_al_imen> ils ont parlé qd ?
<nour_al_imen> qd il s'agit d'embauche et de stage
<nour_al_imen> vraiment un esprit contraire à celui du libre
<nour_al_imen> bref comment peut on entrer ces deux point
<nour_al_imen> le premier
<nour_al_imen> embauche dans le libre et puis l'Alpha engeneering vous soutiendra avec sa conf plus tard
<nour_al_imen> le deuxième
<nour_al_imen> la formation continue à travers l'échange du savoir
<nour_al_imen> en contribuant tous
<nizarus> normalement lors du sfd il y aura une conf pour présenter comment gagner de l'argent avec des logiciels libres
<nour_al_imen> ok alhamdoulilleh
<nour_al_imen> comment en fait ?
<nour_al_imen> je n'y ai jamais pensé
<nour_al_imen> c possible
<nour_al_imen> µ?
<nizarus> oui
<nizarus> on ne vend pas le logiciel car il est libre
<nizarus> mais on vend le service :)
<nour_al_imen> excellent
<nour_al_imen> bèhi vous pouvez parler de ces 2 points dans un diapo ?
<nour_al_imen> c possible de développer dans un diapo objectifs
<nizarus> c'est le principe des SS2L : société de service en logiciels libres
<nour_al_imen> Alpha en fait partie ?
<nizarus> yep
<nour_al_imen> vous avez jeter un cou d'oeil sur les obj ds la brochure ?
<nour_al_imen> jeté*
<nour_al_imen> coup*
<nizarus> oui
<nour_al_imen> et ...
<nizarus> ces bien nos objectifs
<nour_al_imen> Si on ajoute le point d'embauche mais avec élégamment sans mentionner le terme embauche et en plus si on développer ces points lors de la conf
<nour_al_imen> avec élégance=élégamment
<nour_al_imen> donc aidez moi à trouver l'idée et la formulation
<nour_al_imen> puis on se mets d'accord sur un développemnt de 5 ln pendant votre présentation
<nour_al_imen> avec des exmples des messages positives ...et tout
<nizarus> notre communauté ne va pas embaucher
<nizarus> mais il faut dire que le choix des ll peut aider à l'embauche
<nour_al_imen> Oui biensur
<nour_al_imen> g pas dit ça
<nour_al_imen> d'accord dc vous avez 3 phrases déjà sur l'embauche ?
<nour_al_imen> si l'on entre la propotin des LL en tant que facteur qui évolue et qui demande ces jours ci
<nour_al_imen> brabbi aidez moi pr développer l'idée vous en savez surement plus que moi
<nizarus> j'ai pas des stats sur le monde pro
<nour_al_imen> ah ok nous devons nous ressourcer
<nour_al_imen> je passe au 2 ème point
<nizarus> ok
<nour_al_imen> celui de l'échange du savoir, SVP mettez le bien en exergue
<nour_al_imen> en disant que si chacun donne à la communauté on va tous en tirer un profit
<nour_al_imen> et là vous donner l'exemple de Mr El Amri pr les pros et l'exemple de Rami H'cini pr les débutants
<nour_al_imen> et vous dites qu'il y aura d'évènements de ce genre et que la communauté a besoin de gens qui donnent pour prendre
<nour_al_imen> contribuent*
<nour_al_imen> et puis le point de je n'ai pas le temps essayer de le traiter si possible ( si chacun nous donns une heure en moyenne par semaine, imaginez l'évolution qu'on aura)
<nour_al_imen> vous êtes en train de noter ?
<nour_al_imen> ou bien j'aurais dû développer sur un fichier ?
<nizarus> c'est bon tout est automatiquement sauvegardé par xchat sur mon PC et par ubuntulog sur le web :)
<nour_al_imen> ok alhamdoulilleh
<nour_al_imen> vous êtes dac ?
<nour_al_imen> vous trouvez que j'en fais trop ?
<nizarus> yep j'admire
<nour_al_imen> ok alhamdoulilleh c du training
<nizarus> :)
<nour_al_imen> bon donc on parlera du temps pendant 5 mn ?
<nour_al_imen> avec une question du genre : combien du temps pour être un mebre actif ?
<nour_al_imen> et puis vous développez
<nour_al_imen> r u ok ?
<nizarus> ok
<nizarus> on fait on aura une présentation de 30 mn pour notre loco
<nour_al_imen> that's all pour le moment
<nour_al_imen> c tt ?
<nour_al_imen> ok alors je reviendrais sur le temps
<nizarus> et toute la journée pour le stand et répondre aux participants
<nour_al_imen> vous pouvez m'envoyer les diapos et le contenu de la conf ?
<nour_al_imen> c possible ?
<nour_al_imen> il y a une vid de l'année dernière ?
<nour_al_imen> nous devons être mieux que l'année dernière. cette année il y un SFd qui s'annonce exceptionnel
<nour_al_imen> ..
<nour_al_imen> il y a une vid de l'année dernière ?
<nour_al_imen> vous pouvez m'envoyer les diapos et le contenu de la conf ?
<nizarus> malheureusement il n'y a aucune trace pour la participation de l'année dernière (un des problème de notre communauté est de ne pas garder des traces)
<nizarus> pour la présentation je suis entrain de la préparer encore
<nizarus> inchallh ghodwa tibda 7adhra
<nour_al_imen> bon voilà ce sont des flashs à transmettre par ci par là
<nour_al_imen> pour valoriser notre communauté et encourager à la rejoindre
<nour_al_imen> il y aura de la concurrence
<nizarus> neo lira aussi le log et ça lui servira aussi
<nour_al_imen> mais alors là vraiment de la concurrence
<nizarus> car lui parlera plus de future
<nour_al_imen> tant mieux
<nour_al_imen> on doit miser sur les faits et la manière de présenter
<nour_al_imen> les deux
<nour_al_imen> bref
<nour_al_imen> je crois que j'ai terminé
<nour_al_imen> je suis très concentrée sur cette idée vous avez dû le remarquer
<nour_al_imen> car je sais ce que vaut cette commaunauté et ce qu'elle peut donner
<nour_al_imen> il y a des commu qui gonflent leurs images pr rien
<nour_al_imen> et ils n'ont rien à donner à leur pays
<nour_al_imen> enfin pas autant que celle là
<nour_al_imen> à mon avis
<nour_al_imen> .
<nour_al_imen> vous allez parler des LL comme une de nos axes ?
<nizarus> on doit apprendre ensemble à mettre en valuer notre contribution
<nizarus> normalement le publique présent sait d'avance c'est quoi les LL
<nizarus> car c'est la journée internationale des LL
<nour_al_imen> non je veux dire
<nour_al_imen> comme axe surlequel va travailler la communauté
<nour_al_imen> je l'ai ajouté comme telle pour élargir notre horizon
<nour_al_imen> Encourager les contributions Tunisiennes dans le développement de la distribution Ubuntu et des applications qui la composent.
<nour_al_imen> objectifs num 2
<nour_al_imen> les applications qui le composent ?$
<nizarus> toute contribution dans ubuntu profite au monde du LL
<nour_al_imen> croyez moi les objectifs peuvent être développés mm sur une demi heure
<nour_al_imen> bon j'aimerais que vous le dites, parfois on oublie on ignore
<nour_al_imen> on est fasciné par la conf précedente on est plus concentrée
<nour_al_imen> concentrés*
<nour_al_imen> bon bref je dois m'en aller
<nizarus> ok merci bien pour cette séance de coaching
<nour_al_imen> veuillez si possible me transmettre le contenu de la présentation et m'avertir par mail où msg car je suis très occupée mais in cha Allah je m'y concentre qlqs heures
<nizarus> :)
<nour_al_imen> vous êtes toujours la bienvenue
<nour_al_imen> le bienvenu
<nour_al_imen> assalem alaykom
<nizarus> salam
<Goldenscorp> re
<nizarus> re
<darkus> bsr
<darkus> ya. qq1
<darkus> ???
<darkus> bn8 alr
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-16
<Neo31> re
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<elacheche_anis> ping Goldenscorp
<Fanen> bonjour https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventSFD11.09  c'est  pas à hotel les olivier ça ?? ya  un changement de plan où il y aura les 2 event
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong nizarus
<nizarus> quoi de 9 Neo31 ?
<nizarus> bus confirmé ou pas ?
<Neo31> rien de 9
<Neo31> khalil s'en occupe
<Neo31> tu as son numero
<Neo31> tu peut essayer de contacter Mr Wajdi Korbaa le nouveau directeur de l'ISITCom?
<Goldenscorp> et anis bich bich iklmou
<Neo31> ok
<nizarus> je le connais pas
<Neo31> www.infcom.rnu.tn << pour chercher le mail du directeur
<Goldenscorp> anis bich iklin khalil
<elacheche_anis> salam nizarus Neo31 Goldenscorp, j'ai vérifié avec khalil, il a dit qu'il n'a pas trouvé le directeur à isitcom pour qu'il donne la liste!! il est entrain d'envoyer un mail au directeur pour verifier avec lui
<Goldenscorp> ok elacheche_anis
<Goldenscorp> merci
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Goldenscorp> tawa il brochure kimlit zada
<Goldenscorp> c'est 1/2  A4 Recto-Verso
<elacheche_anis> ok
<Goldenscorp> noir et blanc aussi
<elacheche_anis> pas grave
<hemissis> hello
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-17
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-18
<SpongeBoB> Goldenscorp, Hey Dude
<Goldenscorp> hi SpongeBoB
<SpongeBoB> hw r u?
<Goldenscorp> :)
<Fanen> Bonjour
<SpongeBoB> Hi Fanen
<SpongeBoB> sarhan, hw r u?
<Tr0llFac3> geekette86, Problem?
<geekette86> xD
<Tr0llFac3> LooooL
<darknunurs> ahaha
<Tr0llFac3> =)
<geekette86> darknunurs:  meet the real Tr0llFac3
<darknunurs> oh my god ! :o
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<geekette86> slt
<Tr0llFac3> Hi geekette86
<geekette86> hey TLM ( Tr0llFac3
<Tr0llFac3> geekette86, dhaherli el connex mazelet 9assa 3and Neo
<geekette86> nn je pense po 9alli reje3t-ha
<geekette86> deja b3athtlou message ana
<geekette86> elbekri
<geekette86> une heure telli je pense
<Tr0llFac3> ch9allek?
<geekette86> mereje3ech lool
<Tr0llFac3> LoL
<Tr0llFac3> Oke
<geekette86> ;-)
<Tr0llFac3> :o) Problem?
<geekette86> no prblem xD
<Tr0llFac3> Okey
<Tr0llFac3> :D
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-10
<DelphiWorld> salut
<DelphiWorld> salam Tux-Tn
<adn> ben y a personne ?
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-11
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> salam Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> arf
<Tux-Tn> il est parti
<cbj> il revient
<Tux-Tn> il vient demain en Tunisie
<Tux-Tn> c'est pas de chance
<Tux-Tn> on va se rater
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn ;)
<Tux-Tn> hello DelphiWorld
<Tux-Tn> tu viens demain?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: j'espaire
<Tux-Tn> pour la conf OSS2012 ?
<DelphiWorld> date Tux-Tn ?
<Tux-Tn> elle a commencé hier
<Tux-Tn> http://oss2012.org/
<DelphiWorld> :;(
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: demain je peux pas être la le matain
<Tux-Tn> http://oss2012.org/
<Tux-Tn> oups
<Tux-Tn> j'ai balancé le link 2 fois
<Tux-Tn> moi je pars le matin à hammamet
<Tux-Tn> je peux pas te rencontrer à l'aéroport
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: ;(
<DelphiWorld> domage Tux-Tn
<cbj> np quand es ce qu on pourra se capter ?
<cbj> dans l aprèm ?
<cbj> jeudi ?
<cbj> si non samedi au SFD ?
<DelphiWorld> cbj: tu me parle ?
<cbj> oui
<DelphiWorld> cbj: demain inchalah je te confirm le vol
<cbj> on bouge avec Tux-Tn demain matin 9h pour l' #OSS2012
<cbj> ok
<DelphiWorld> cbj: ;)
<DelphiWorld> cbj: tu n'a même pas voulu s'avoir mon origin ;)
<cbj> origin ?
<cbj> mutu ?
<DelphiWorld> cbj: algérie;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: tu peux me revoir une info ?
<Tux-Tn> ouai
<Tux-Tn> laquelle?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: pour ouvrir une company Media en tunisy, qu'elle sont les conformité ?
<Tux-Tn> company Media? je comprends pas
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: une company médiatic, radio, tv, journal, pub; ...
<Tux-Tn> je vois
<Tux-Tn> je sais pas
<Tux-Tn> je demanderais à une juriste
<DelphiWorld> svp Tux-Tn pour vob radio
<DelphiWorld> http://www.vobradio.org.
<DelphiWorld> http://www.vobradio.org/
<Tux-Tn> pour une radio faut une autorisation si je me trompe pas
<Tux-Tn> pour êmettre sur la bande FM
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, tu vas emettre sur le FM ou sur le web?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: ni fm, ni web mais satéllite ;)
<Tux-Tn> satellite? like nilesat?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: oui
<Tux-Tn> tu vas emettre à partir de la Tunisie?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: oui
<Tux-Tn> je sais pas
<Tux-Tn> faut voir
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: ;)
<DelphiWorld> ne m'oublié pas Tux-Tn ;)
<Tux-Tn> ba je suis pas spécialiste
<Tux-Tn> j'essaye de chercher sur google
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, faudrait demander à quelqu'un du domaine
<DelphiWorld> ;)
<DelphiWorld> salut wissem ;)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis :P
<elacheche_anis> Hey DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> sava elacheche_anis ?
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-13
<iron3ejja> yo
<iron3ejja> 8-)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-15
<cbj> Bonsoir @ * \-)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-16
<slimTN> lu all
<elacheche_anis> Welcome slimTN :)
<slimTN> j'ai une proposition pour une session Ubuntu classroom je la drop ici ou la ML ?
<slimTN> Yo anis
<elacheche_anis> ML.. Tu animeras la session?
<slimTN> nn bel 3aks éna n7eb net3alem xD
<elacheche_anis> LoooL..
<elacheche_anis> Oki.. Lance un thread via la ML et on verra si quelqu'un est dispo pour faire le classroom :)
<slimTN> C'est en rapport ac le PPA de chromium team qui ne maintien plus son ppa @ launchpad depuis la V18
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-09
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, G.M
<elacheche_anis> Hey GM
<elacheche_anis> Hey SalahMessaoud x) :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-11
<SalahMessaoud> slm
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-12
<|s-a|> salem
<SalahMessaoud> ws*
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-13
<SalahMessaoud> slm
<Neo31> re
<guest0> neo
<guest0> chui hmch
<Neo31> ok guest0
<Neo31> alors comment ca avance w chnouma les contraintes ?
<guest0> les contraint enou manajmech n3aou lil3bed ellmotivation
<Neo31> behi
<Neo31> chnouwa 3maltou juka mnt ?
<Neo31> w chnouwa mizal ?
<Neo31> si qualite internet behia taw na3mal intervention d'une ou deux heures ce soir :)
<Neo31> mar7ba mondher
<Neo31> ahla aldileroi
<guest0> ok
<Mondher> je suis Mondher
<guest0> mondher wa7ed min jme3a elli m3ana taw
<guest0> fil UGJ
<Neo31> sure everybody is welcome on the channel guest0
<Neo31> tlm est le bien venu sur notre chan a tt moment ;)
<Mondher> merci
<Neo31> alors vous avez fait koi juska mnt les ubuntuers
<Mondher> translation
<Neo31> w chnouwa mizal a faire??
<Mondher> bug traking
<guest0> bug tracking
<guest0> *
<Neo31> good
<guest0> [16:49] == Wael el beji [29e582cd@gateway/web/freenode/ip.41.229.130.205] has joined #ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> ca commence ce soir ?
<Neo31> vous devez faire l'installation de ubuntu et le testing avant ce soir
<guest0> oui
<guest0> 18:00 a 20:00
<ubuntiste-msakni> Salam :) Gars :) :)
<Mondher> sure
<Neo31> a partir de minui vous pouvez avoir une sous equipe dedie au bug triagging et packaging
<Neo31> mar7ba ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> :)
<Neo31> ch9awlik guest0 ?
<Neo31> et Mondher ??
<guest0> ok
<Mondher> ok
<guest0> mrigle a7med
<guest0> elli mela
<Mondher> metfahmin
<Neo31> ca roule bien j'espere
<Neo31> behi, taw nchouf avec geekette
<Neo31> n7awlou lila na3mlou intro lel packaging et bug triagging
<Neo31> sur hangout
<guest0> ok
<guest0> mrigle
<Neo31> kan fama barcha debutants najmou na3mlou une formation rapide (l'intro de ubuntu et logiciels libres)
<Neo31> w lezim soit 7ad mel equipe eli m3ak tabdew testing le soir soit ubuntiste-msakni yji m3akom on hangout
<Neo31> t'en dit koi ubuntiste-msakni ?
<guest0> ya weldi b9ina chwyaa 7 personne w famma chkoun yji la3chya
<guest0> nwallou 10 personne
<Neo31> bien bien :)
<Neo31> c la motivation qui fait tt pas le nombre
<guest0> oui ché
<Neo31> behi ya sidi
<Neo31> wa9tech tetlamou le soir w wa9tech temchiw foye ?
<guest0> manech machine foyé
<Neo31> ok
<guest0> nkamlou 01:00
<Neo31> ca roule
<guest0> nal3bou xsonotix
<Neo31> looool
<Neo31> ok
<ubuntiste-msakni> Neo31, hangout testing à partir de quand?
<Mondher> hhhhh
<ubuntiste-msakni> guest0, 3arrif binafsik!! -_- :p
<Neo31> nassa9 m3a guest0 ubuntiste-msakni , essaye anytime lyouma sans depasser 22h
<Neo31> 5ater beta 7adhra 3andhom selon ala
<Neo31> guest0 c hichem
<guest0> oui
<Neo31>  /nick hichem
<guest0> chkoun  ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> (pour changer de nickname)
<Neo31> c anis
<guest0> hhh
<guest0> El-Acheche badel essmou
<Neo31> nn ma3rouf avec ce nickname! enti na7i guest0 7ott 7aja o5ra
<ubuntiste-msakni> x)
<Neo31> aya nas9ou 7eyet testing wa9tech w taw balikchi nji 3akom!
<ubuntiste-msakni> Ok j'essayerai d'être devant mon pc avant 22h
<Neo31> g un pc a detruire ce soir :p
<Neo31> ok ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> mela atelier testing ca commence a 22h
<Neo31> apres intro au packaging et bug triagging
<hcm_> re
<hcm_> re
<hcm_> re
<Neo31> <Neo31> g un pc a detruire ce soir :p
<Neo31> <Neo31> ok ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> <Neo31> mela atelier testing ca commence a 22h
<Neo31> <Neo31> apres intro au packaging et bug triagging
<hcm_> ok
<Neo31> garder un ou deux pc sur irc a tt moment hcm_
<hcm_> ok
<Neo31> (en background) comme ca on pe vous contacter facilement
<hcm_> zeda hangout
<Neo31> oui
<hcm_> avec enta w anis
<Neo31> si possible hangout publique
<Neo31> demain fama chkoun bach yzid yarja3 m3akom hcm_ ?
<hcm_> ok
<hcm_> nchalah
<Neo31> wala bach tkamlou que 10 ?
<hcm_> oui
<hcm_> famma chkoun jey
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> great
<Neo31> behi lezim nemchi pharmacie ba3d chwaya
<hcm_> rabbi yerchfik$
<Neo31> donc nemchi nekil 7aja je sort w taw narja3 dans 2 heures max
<Neo31> thx hcm_
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> resalut Mondher
<Mondher> slm
<Mondher> re
<hmch> neo32
<Neo31> ahla zemmali-voip
<Drupalizer> slm
<Neo31> vous pouvez soit utiliser le programme xchat
<Neo31> soit le lien https://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> on commence
<Neo31> qui n'as pas encore un compte launchpad ?
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ping hmch ismail_ Issam_ Mondher zemmali-voip
<Neo31> c koi le probleme ?
<Neo31> connection ?
<Neo31> tasm3ou fia au moins ?
<Issam_> att yrakeb el micro
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> nkamal na7ki Issam_ ?
<Neo31> hmch,
<Neo31> c koi le probleme
<Neo31> Issam_, Mondher n5alikom tkamlou installation w narja3 ?
<Mondher> ok ena kamel instal mazelou ba9iya
<klitschko> salem  bellehi ya je3a wa7ed ya3tini lien hangout
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> https://plus.google.com/109786888015890437987/posts/YFVed9m1iXN
<Neo31> klitschko,
<Neo31> et ca c le lien youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofEsb2-5wgw
<El-Beji> t7eb tekel tri7a men 3and klitschko
<klitschko> hhhhhhh eyy ey hani sere9lou esmou
<klitschko> bi @ NEO31 Merci
<Neo31> seri9 esm chkoun klitschko
<Neo31> sinon c bon kamaltou install 13.10 wala miziltou ?
<klitschko> klitschko c'est boxeur
<klitschko> champion de monde
<El-Beji> ana klitschko menhom el kbir wala sghir
<El-Beji> ?
<klitschko> les 2
<klitschko> vitali et vlademir
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> jibhomli lel 7ouma taw yeklou tri7a :p
<El-Beji> hhhhhhhhhh
<klitschko> hhhhhhhhhhhh looooooooooooooool
<klitschko> w la 3ad cho chkoun ya7ki
<Neo31> lool
<El-Beji> 3aref nafsek ya klitschko
<Neo31> script yo7kom fihom les 2
<klitschko> Neo rak zouz kg l7am w rtal 3dham
<klitschko> Chui Wacef Mejri etudiant en 3eme STIC fel ISIm Monastir
<Neo31> chkoun mawjoud sur place ya3tini gmail mte3ou ?
<Neo31> en privee
<Neo31> pour l'inviter 3al hangout
<Neo31> 5anchoufoukom wine wsiltou :)
<Neo31> lol sar houwa enti klitschko !?
<El-Beji> netcharfou nchalla to net9ablou ya klitschko
<klitschko> hhhhhhhhhhhhhh t7essek men 9bila ta7ki hekak loooool
<klitschko> Merci sil Beji 3arafna 3ada enti zeda
<Neo31> c bon you are online
<Neo31> demandez le microphone quand vous avez besoin!
<klitschko> dcr thnx :D
<El-Beji> neo31 3andna 1 pti prob ac l'administration hana n7ellou fiha
<Neo31> ok
<El-Beji> haw sayé neo
<Neo31> saye avec administration wala asye install 13.1
<Neo31> 13.10 beta
<El-Beji> waelchargui92@gmail.com
<El-Beji> kalemni ya neo31
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> donne ton gmail en pv
<El-Beji> hangout
<El-Beji> hanou b3athtou mouch en privé
<Neo31> donne ton gmail en pv
<Neo31> pour que je t'invite
<Neo31> ah ok
<El-Beji> la7dha nsob plugin
<Neo31> ok
<klitschko> ana wa7ed mel les viewers dnc mouch europe hhhhh
<Neo31> ahla rihab
<Neo31> :)
<rihab> ahla bik
<Neo31> chnouwa package eli 5tartouh fel traduction
<Neo31> 5an3awen chwaya
<rihab> je c pas encore
<rihab> lol
<Neo31> re rihab
<rihab> re
<rihab> alors
<Neo31> kan tnajam a5lat apres
<Neo31> sur hangout
<Neo31> bach na3mlou les signatures
<Neo31> w testing
<rihab> ey inshallah
<rihab> malgré que je connais pas l'adresse
<rihab> :D
<rihab> de tte façon je re
<Neo31> no problemos
<rihab> thnx
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> la7dha
<rihab> ui
<Neo31> https://plus.google.com/109786888015890437987/posts/YFVed9m1iXN
<Neo31> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofEsb2-5wgw
<rihab> merci bien
<rihab> c bon
<rihab> a plus
<Neo31> 9a3din ya3mlou fi install 13.10
<Neo31> chwya o5ra session launchpad
<Neo31> apres testing
<Neo31> apres packaging
<Neo31> ghodwa bug triagging
<rihab> c cool
<rihab> inshallah na5lat alors
<rihab> c intéressant
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ma tabtach lbarra
<Neo31> deja na3mal fi download 13.10 nightly build
<Neo31> te5ou lien ?
<rihab> akid
<Neo31> tnajam ti5dim sur virtualbox si tu ve
<rihab> biensur ne5edh
<Neo31> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Neo31> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/saucy-desktop-amd64.iso
<rihab> trés bien
<rihab> merciii bcp
<Neo31> pas de koi
<rihab> :⁾
<Neo31> on commence signature launchpad mnt
<Neo31> t'as deja ubuntu non ?
<rihab> ui
<rihab> je re
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ahla lunapersa
<Neo31> ija m3ana 3al hangout
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> <Neo31> https://plus.google.com/109786888015890437987/posts/YFVed9m1iXN
<Neo31> <Neo31> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofEsb2-5wgw
<Neo31> na3malik invite ?
<lunapersa> asslema
<lunapersa> nn
<lunapersa> att
<lunapersa> 10  mn et  je re
<Neo31> hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Neo31> hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371
<Neo31> ahla El-Beji
<Neo31> ahla elacheche_anis
<Neo31> Publish keys to : hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371
<elacheche_anis> hey guys :)
<Neo31> ahla
<Neo31> te5ou invite hangout ?
<Neo31> luna might join too
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, G.E
<elacheche_anis> het Neo31 :)
<Neo31> just a sec
<elacheche_anis> SalahMessaoud, hak séhir!! :D
<Neo31> connecti hangout
<Neo31> w pinguini elacheche_anis
<issam_> ahla bik anis cv ?
<elacheche_anis> déjà connecté
<elacheche_anis> ahla issam_ :)
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> just a sec
<Neo31> done
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, Just wanna see how things works since I couldn't join :) and I am a night person also with no coffee ^^
<Klitschko_> Win waoltou ?
<Neo31> http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/5163/oqv9.png
<El-Beji> haw  el problem http://www12.0zz0.com/2013/09/13/20/430514853.png
<Neo31> El-Beji, voir cette photo
<Neo31> http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/5163/oqv9.png
<Neo31> Neo31> hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Neo31> <Neo31> hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371
<Neo31> key servers : http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/9510/bkj.png
<Neo31> publish keys to : hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371
<El-Beji> haw el  problem neohttp://www7.0zz0.com/2013/09/13/20/121611872.png
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis
<Neo31> lsusb
<Neo31> ligne cle 3g
<Neo31> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/ubuntu-tn/z6WbT3B0Qv8
<Neo31> /usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch --default-vendor 0x19d2 --default-product
<Neo31> 0x1539 --message-endpoint 0x01 --message-content
<Neo31> 555342431849128600000000000008ff000000000000030000000000000000
<Neo31> /usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch --default-vendor 0x19d2 --default-product 0x1539 --message-endpoint 0x01 --message-content 555342431849128600000000000008ff000000000000030000000000000000
<Neo31> essayez ce code :
<Neo31> /usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch --default-vendor 0x19d2 --default-product 0x1539 --message-endpoint 0x01 --message-content 555342431849128600000000000008ff000000000000030000000000000000
<Mondher> am hear
<Neo31> welcome back Mondher
<Mondher> thanks
<Neo31> http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/9510/bkj.png
<elacheche_anis> SalahMessaoud, :D
<elacheche_anis> issam_, :*
<Neo31> lunapersa,
<Neo31> wine mchit
<issam__> slm
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, passe moi lien mté3 QA session x)
<elacheche_anis> salam issam__ :)
<issam__> 5demna bel wifi
<issam__> m7abetech
<Neo31> welcome back rihab
<rihab> thnx
<Neo31> t sur ubuntu deja ?
<rihab> oui
<Neo31> t7ib tji m3ana ?
<Neo31> donne ton gmail
<rihab> s3ib chweya tawa :D malheureusement bech nor9od lol
<rihab> 2m1 3andi chab3a 5edma
<rihab> lezem n9oumelha bekri
<rihab> ama 2m1 inshallah
<rihab> je serais avec vous
<rihab> f les bugs
<Neo31> walah fetik jaw
<Neo31> fama mariem w imen w geekette ij am3ahom
<rihab> oui chofthom hani netfaraj deja
<Neo31> hhh
<rihab> ama surement 2m1 nkoun m3ahom :p
<Neo31> aya ija m3ana
<Neo31> a3mal chwaya contrib
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> deja t3adew les singatures
<rihab> chey wallah je dois quitter malheurreusement 5ater ken bech nod5ol bech netchad na3raf rou7i :D
<rihab> hay bech tza8rat deja :D
<SalahMessaoud> tofla jdida :D
<rihab> t8och fikom :p
<elacheche_anis> ah haw rihab :D
<rihab> hh wi
<rihab> ama chey mat9olich enti zeda ija
<rihab> mdr
<rihab> tawa j peux pas
<elacheche_anis> 3arrif bi naffsik rihab ?? rihab BA ou rihab BR ??
<rihab> BA
<rihab> :D
<elacheche_anis> mara7bi :D
<rihab> w biiik :p
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Mondher> developpeur.mondher@gmail.com
<Neo31> plus.google.com/hangouts
<Neo31> enigmail
<El-Beji> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/9f54a13ff22d05b7a00b74d18997b0e6ef3bd181?hl=fr
<Neo31> shitf + insert
<Neo31> ctrl + o
<Neo31> ctrl + x
<Neo31> je refait
<Neo31> shitf + insert
<Neo31> ctrl + o
<Neo31> enter
<Neo31> ctrl + x
<elacheche_anis> Sorry les gars.. je quitte.. Chui KO w demain lézimni nimchi lil isitcom béch inkallam l'inscription :)
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, G.N :D
<elacheche_anis> GN
<Neo31> ok elacheche_anis
<issam_> ab3eth el lien hangout
<lunapersa> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/9f54a13ff22d05b7a00b74d18997b0e6ef3bd181?authuser=0
<Neo31> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-2.0.txt
<Neo31> gedit UbuntuCodeofConduct-2.0.txt.asc
<Neo31> ahla wissem
<Neo31> :)
<issam_> ma7abech ya3mel synchronisation des clés jemla
<Neo31> issam_,
<issam_> oui
<Neo31> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/ReApprovalApplication2013#Key_Details
<Neo31> ubuntu-tn commmunity links and stats
<Neo31> ping issam_ El-Beji Mondher
<Neo31> kalmouni 3al hangout
<issam_> choufli 7 al ma3a synchronisation des clés
<Neo31> connecte par cle 3g
<Neo31> a3mal sync
<issam_> ena connecté par wifi*
<Neo31> et si fingerprint ne marche pas stanna noss se3a
<issam_> koi ?
<Neo31> wifi te3 cle 3g wala mte3 iset ?
<issam_> iset
<Neo31> pour faire la signature i5dim 3al cle 3g mouch 3al reseau de l'iset
<issam_> att ndaber clé 3g
<Neo31> je revien ds qq minutes
<Neo31> de relance le pc
<Neo31> et j'installe la beta nightly build
<Neo31> bach na3mal m3akom testing
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> El-Beji, issam_
<Neo31> b3athtilkom invite nouvelle session hangout
<the_illusionist3> hello
<Neo31> ahla the_illusionist3
<Neo31> hi
<the_illusionist3> how are u
<Neo31> fine
<Neo31> you ?
<El-Beji> 3awed ab3eth invit
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> b3atht invitationa hichem
<Neo31> c bon El-Beji ?
<Neo31> the_illusionist3, can you introduce yourself ?
<the_illusionist3> u know it is the big :)
<Neo31> ?
<El-Beji> fajerri
<El-Beji> :p
<El-Beji> Neo31 nestana fik tkalemni
<Neo31> b3ath invit el hichem
<Neo31> sinon het ton gmail
<Neo31> hhh the_illusionist3 = semah ?
<the_illusionist3> yup
<Neo31> El-Beji, ija 7ill hangout w emchi
<the_illusionist3> c ki beji ?
<Neo31> c pas encore publique
<Neo31> nestanna pour vous inviter 3al hangout w nemchi ne5ou pause aussi
<Neo31> the_illusionist3, si je me trompe pas c ala
<El-Beji> El-Beji sa7bek ya sema7
<El-Beji> wael
<Neo31> sino wael
<Neo31> voila
<Neo31> el beji mtarix
<Neo31> aya we2el a3tini ton gmail
<Neo31> wala 9oul hichem ya3mal join!
<the_illusionist3> ah haya winou elhang 5anchoufou
<El-Beji> waelchargui92@gmail.com
<Neo31> privee the_illusionist3
<Neo31> pause tawa
<Neo31> done El-Beji
<Neo31> join
<Neo31> ton gmail the_illusionist3 je t'invite en privee m3ana
<the_illusionist3> semah.fejjari@gmail.com
<Neo31> done the_illusionist3
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-14
<hcm____> ______________________
<Neo31> h
<Neo31> hcm____,
<Neo31> neon
<Neo31> http://www.neon-lighting.com/neon-colors.htm
<Neo31> http://photobucket.com/images/neon%20colors?page=1
<the_illusionist3> neo color :) free mind
<Neo31> <Neo31> http://www.neon-lighting.com/neon-colors.htm
<Neo31> <Neo31> http://photobucket.com/images/neon%20colors?page=1
<hcm____>  ----- Forwarded Message ----- From: "aij@mail.bg" <aij@mail.bg> To: angelovarna@yahoo.co.uk Sent: Wednesday, 26 March 2008, 10:13 Subject: Fwd: SuperHosting.BG - Aktiviran hosting akaunt (prconsul - ruseva.svetla@gmail.com)    ----- Препратено писмо от ruseva.svetla@gmail.com -----     Дата: Sat, 1 Mar 2008 23:04:20 +0200   Подател: Svetla Ruseva <ruseva.svetla@gmail.com> Отговор-До:Svetla Ru
<the_illusionist3> hello
<Neo31> 9
<Neo31> s1m0ne
<Neo31> in time
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing
<Neo31> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<geekette> Neo31 invite moi hangout
<Neo31> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity/+pots/unity/ar/121/+translate
<Neo31> ok geekette
<Neo31> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity/+pots/unity/ar/122/+translate
<Neo31> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity/+pots/unity/ar/123/+translate
<Neo31> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity/+pots/unity/ar/126/+translate
<Neo31> geekette, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/270/builds/53452/testcases
<Neo31> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity/+pots/unity/ar/+translate?field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&show=untranslated&memo=40&start=40
<Neo31> famma barcha des chaines a traduire a partir de cette page et ce filre
<Neo31> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity/+pots/unity/ar/+translate?field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&show=untranslated&memo=40&start=40
<Neo31> geekette,
<hcm____> geekette
<Neo31> b3athtlik invit enti w mondher
<Neo31> hcm____,
<Neo31> wine mchit hcm____
<Neo31> http://projects.arabeyes.org/index.php
<hcm_____________> geekouta
<hcm_____________> hani 3malt track l bug
<El-Beji> ping geekette
<hcm_____________> pong
<hcm_____________> pong
<hcm_____________> d
<hcm_____________> d
<hcm_____________> d
<hcm_____________> d
<hcm_____________> d
<hcm_____________> a
<hcm_____________> a
<hcm_____________> a
<hcm_____________> aa
<hcm_____________> bug bug..........................
<Neo31> re geekette hcm_____________
<Neo31> El-Beji,
<Neo31> how r u doin
<El-Beji> great
<El-Beji> che5t bennoum
<El-Beji> :p
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> sa7a sa7a
<Neo31> chkoun kifik
<Neo31> fech ta3mlou tawa El-Beji ?
<Neo31> combien de personnes w est ce que vous etes online ?
<Neo31> (hangout)
<El-Beji> hani jey 3al g+
<El-Beji> call me maybe
<El-Beji> Neo31 why can't i find you on g+
<El-Beji> privacy ???
<Neo31> mizilt manich online
<Neo31> n7adhar fi rou7i bach nemchi doc
<Neo31> la7dha haw jey El-Beji
<Neo31> 7ellou cam
<Neo31> el
<Neo31> El-Beji,
<Neo31> El-Beji, sout y9oss
<Neo31> barcha
<El-Beji> ui
<El-Beji> cnx
<El-Beji> de5la fi 7it
<El-Beji> Neo31
<El-Beji> cnx !!!!!!!!
<Neo31> re El-Beji
<Neo31> ok je vois
<Neo31> 3g ca marche El-Beji ?
<El-Beji> eyy b 3g raw
<El-Beji> ama marrat ti7
<Neo31> jarbou 3al fac mela balikchi abrak 7al
<El-Beji> chay neo
<El-Beji> te3 el fac ka3ba lé
<hcm_____________> @ neo
<hcm_____________> notleb fik hangout
<hcm_____________> rahou
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ok hcm_____________
<Neo31> kont nekil fi 7aja
<Neo31> jarrive
<hcm_____________> sa77a
<Neo31> att hcm_____________
<hcm_____________> ok
<hcm_____________> tkalem
<Mondher> slm winkom labes
<Neo31> ahla Mondher
<Neo31> a plus tlm
<Neo31> geekette, hawka abda 9bal ma nji
<Neo31> taw na5lat 3lik apres
<hcm_____________> winkm
<hcm_____________> winkm
<KL3vaN> wa9tech yebda el hangout lyoum ?
<hcm___________> winkm hangout
<KL3vaN> je crois fel lil mouch tawa
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> re ismail_
<Neo31> n7adhrilkom atelier packaging nabdeweh chwaya o5ra ?
<ismail_> ok ama ena fi dar ntab3 fikoum
<ismail_> chof loulad win?
<Neo31> ok
<ismail_> ok
<Neo31> taba3 a travers koi ?
<Neo31> ma famech hangout publique tawa
<ismail_> 1 min nkalm hichem
<ismail_> ham bech yd5lo
<ismail_> 9alo conction tay7a nos sa3a o5ra
<Neo31> ok ismail_
<Neo31> chnouwa ta3mal ismail_ ?
<ismail_> ena hani 9a3ed fi dar
<ismail_> rak7et omor pc
<ismail_> w nestana fikoum
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ma taba3tich m3ahom bugs tt a l'heure ?
<Neo31> ismail_,
<ismail_> nn
<hcm_____________> slem
<hcm_____________> neo assma3ni
<hcm_____________> ba3d
<ismail_> slm
<hcm_____________> neo
<Neo31> ok ismail_
<Neo31> att taw nchouf fech ye5dmou w od5ol m3ahom
<Neo31> hcm_____________,
<hcm_____________> oui
<Neo31> gpg -d fichier
<Neo31> ba3d taba3 lien https
<Neo31> ba3d temchi code of conduct
<Neo31> telecharji le fichier UbuntuCodeofConduct-2.0.txt
<ismail_> neo 3liya ena ??!!
<Neo31> apres tu applique cette commande :
<Neo31> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-2.0.txt
<ismail_> ou hichem
 * Neo31 yfasar fel singature pour hcm_____________ 
<ismail_> ok
<Neo31> apres t7ill fichier UbuntuCodeofConduct-2.0.txt.asc
<Neo31> w ta3mal copier coller sur la page du code of conduct sur launchpad
<Neo31> ismail_, t'as pas fait la signature toi ?
<ismail_> nn 3mlet
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> hcm_____________, resume ce que vous faite fel atelier bugs !
<Neo31> wala chouf qq1 d'autre pour resumer
<hcm_____________> @ neo
<hcm_____________> kifech nconfirmi openpgp key
<hcm_____________> thamm command
<Neo31> hcm_____________, pour me faire une notification sur irc ecrit mon nickname compet
<Neo31> Neo31
<Neo31> bach nchouf ton msg
<hcm_____________> ok
<Neo31> wine wsilt fel etapes eli fasarthomlik bekri ?
<hcm_____________> gpg --printfinger
<hcm_____________> ba3
<Neo31> (vous pouvez installer xchat pour l'integration avec IRC sur le pc)
<Neo31> non
<hcm_____________> abd min fam
<Neo31> ma fasartlikch haka hcm_____________
<hcm_____________> mela kifech
<Neo31> 5dimt bel outil password and keys w 3malt sync ?
<Neo31> wala mizilt ?
<hcm_____________> eyy
<Neo31> hcm_____________,
<hcm_____________> kamelt
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> behi
<hcm_____________> tala3t el print finger
<Neo31> mela a9ra les etapes en haut
<Neo31> <Neo31> gpg -d fichier
<Neo31> <Neo31> ba3d taba3 lien https
<Neo31> <Neo31> ba3d temchi code of conduct
<Neo31> <Neo31> telecharji le fichier UbuntuCodeofConduct-2.0.txt
<Neo31> <Neo31> apres tu applique cette commande :
<Neo31> <ismail_> neo 3liya ena ??!!
<Neo31> <Neo31> gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-2.0.txt
<Neo31> <ismail_> ou hichem
<Neo31> * Neo31 yfasar fel singature pour hcm_____________
<Neo31> <ismail_> ok
<Neo31> <Neo31> apres t7ill fichier UbuntuCodeofConduct-2.0.txt.asc
<Neo31> <Neo31> w ta3mal copier coller sur la page du code of conduct sur launchpad
<hcm_____________> neo31   OpenPGP keys: Update OpenPGP keys     No OpenPGP keys registered.
<Neo31> pour commencer : t7ill el adresse email w tcopie el message w t7ottou fi fichier
<hcm_____________> eyh
<Neo31> 3malt sync avec keyserver te3 ubuntu ?
<Neo31> t sure?
<hcm_____________> eyhh
<Neo31> sinon stanna entre 10mn et 30mn
<Neo31> ca prend du temps parfois
<Neo31> si t'as bien creer le cle et fait la sync w wislik email
<Neo31> stanna noss se3a w arja3 kammal etape gpg -d fichier
<hcm_____________> eyh
<hcm_____________> ok
<Neo31> gpg -d email
<Neo31> ps : email est un fichier text contenant le message crypte
<Neo31> behi fasrilna fech ti5dmou 5ali eni w ismail_ n3awnou chwaya
<Neo31> hcm_____________,
<hcm_____________> ne5dmou fil print finger
<hcm_____________> 5alli ba3d chwya
<hcm_____________> nkamelha
<ismail_> kifah mela twa
<Neo31> je tinvite hangout ismail_ ?
<Neo31> donne ton gmail
<ismail_> ismailamami4@gmail.com
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> c bon ismail_
<Neo31> chouf invit
<Neo31> ahla luna
<hcm_____> ubuntu-bug -w
<Neo31> je quitte et je revien le soir :)
<KL3vaN> salem
<hcm_________> salem@tous
<nizarus> salam hcm_________
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> hcm_________ hramy nizarus
<Neo31> how are you doing ?
<nizarus> fine
<nizarus> :)
<issam_> slm
<issam_> mazelna
<issam_> raho mat3chouch
<hramy> =)
<Neo31> slm issam_
<hramy> hamdoulah merci
<Neo31> m3ahom wala je t'invit
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> tet3achew 9bal w ba3d atelier /
<Neo31> ?
<issam_> invitni
<Neo31> ok
<issam_> mazlou
<issam_> 5arzou w taw yjou
<Neo31> ton gmail issam_
<hramy> c'est quoi le truc de l'atelier Neo31 ? J'étais déconnecté d'ubuntu-tn y a un bon moment
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> packaging
<Neo31> testing
<issam_> hamdimohamed27@gmail.com
<Neo31> possible apres touch
<Neo31> ok
<hramy> ça se passe où/comment ?
<Neo31> sur hangout
<Neo31> het ton gmail je t'invit hramy
<hramy> hssini.ramy@gmail.com
<Neo31> done hramy
<nizarus> n'oubliez pas que ce salon et archivé ne donnez pas des infos personnels :)
<Neo31> invited on google
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<nizarus> vos mails seront captés par les bots de spam :)
<Neo31> oui mizelou much mestenssin bel irc jme3a
<Neo31> normaleent yetba3thou en pv hcm_________ hramy issam_
<Neo31> elacheche_anis, nizarus wanna join on hangout ?
<hcm_________> invitouni
<Neo31> c fait hcm_________
<Neo31> t7ib ni5dmou atelier 3al irc ?
<Neo31> directement hcm_________ ?
<Neo31> c plus fiable si connection tay7a barcha
<hcm_________> ok
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ca roule hcm_________
<hcm_________> nlansou l'atelier
<Neo31> ici hcm_________
<hcm_________> ok
<Neo31> stp 7ott commande hedhi lenna fel irc
<Neo31>  /nick newnick
<Neo31> esmik de5il fi 7itt hcm_________
<hcm_________> hhh
<the_illusionist3> ichi ichi korean word
<hcm> sss
<hcm> :sss
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> c bon
<hcm> re
<Neo31> tlm est la
<the_illusionist3> yup
<hcm> oui
<Neo31> hayya nabdew ?
<Neo31> ok
<the_illusionist3> yup
<Neo31> jib cha3b 3al irc
<Neo31> wala partaji 3al data show
<hcm> tt lmd est la
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ca roule
<hcm> ne5dmou irc
<Neo31> donc 1ere etape pour le packaging
<hcm> car mafamech 7aja lazemha dhkéé
<Neo31> lezim 3andkom compte launchpad deja
<the_illusionist3> install enviro
<hcm> oui
<Neo31> avec signature et tt
<Neo31> on a deja fait ca hier
<hcm> kolna launch pad
<Neo31> next
<hcm> stop writing plzzz
<hcm> yekteb ken neo
<the_illusionist3> why ?
<Neo31> il faut faire un export de deux variables d'environnement
<hcm> bech nefhmou b3adhna
<Neo31> donc je cherche les 2 commande et je partage
<the_illusionist3> read it twice
<Neo31> une minute
<hcm> ok
<Neo31> misselich kan t7ibou tiktbou les autres
<Neo31> pas de problemes
<hcm> mrigle
<Neo31> je cherche la commande export
<Neo31> encore qq mn
<hcm> ok
<hcm> ne56dmou belien mta3 same7
<Neo31> export EMAIL="ubuntu.ahmed@sghaier.com"
<Neo31> export DEBFULLNAME="Ahmed Sghaier"
<Neo31> voila
<Neo31> oui lien mte3 semi7 behi
<Neo31> repartage ici the_illusionist3 stp
<newnick> nn
<newnick> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html
<Neo31> hhh newnick ma3nethha i5tar pseudonyme jdide
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> 1mn je verifie
<newnick> eyhh
<newnick> ghalta
<Neo31> oui newnick
<newnick> nick hcm
<Neo31> on peut suivre ce lien de the_illusionist3
<Neo31> mais avec qq changements
<the_illusionist3> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/creer_un_paquet see that
<Neo31> donc
<Neo31> pour commencer
<Neo31> tlm
<Neo31> 7ilou terminal
<Neo31> et lancer c deux exports
<Neo31> export EMAIL="ubuntu.ahmed@sghaier.com"
<Neo31> export DEBFULLNAME="Ahmed Sghaier"
<Neo31> avec votre adresse email
<Neo31> et nom complet
<Neo31> de preference la mm adresse email du launchpad
<Neo31> c bon juska mnt newnick ?
<newnick> nn
<newnick> la7dha
<the_illusionist3> 2 commande 3am ?
<Neo31> koi the_illusionist3 ?
<the_illusionist3> 9alek la7dha :)
<newnick> mahsayé
<the_illusionist3> ok
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> behi newnick
<Neo31> tawa on integre les 2 commandes
<Neo31> ds le fichier /etc/profile
<newnick> behi
<Neo31> pour que ca soit executer automatiquement au lancement du terminal
<Neo31> en utilisant cette commande
<Neo31> sudo nano /etc/profile
<Neo31> vous voyez mon ecran deja ?
<newnick> oui
<Neo31> 7alitou profile ?
<Neo31> donc mnt
<Neo31> nemchiw a la fin du fichier
<newnick> ok
<Neo31> on ajoute les deux lignes export
<Neo31> a la fin
<Neo31> comme vous voyez sur mon ecran
<Neo31> ctrl+o
<Neo31> enter
<Neo31> ctrl+x
<Neo31> pour enregistrer
<newnick> jet fergha
<the_illusionist3> chneya
<Neo31> sudo nano /etc/profile
<the_illusionist3> eli fergha ,??
<Neo31> sinon
<Neo31> sudo gedit /etc/profile
<the_illusionist3> sudo nano /etc/profile ???? Kifeh ?
<Neo31> iktbouha fel terminal
<Neo31> re imen :)
<Neo31> invitez les autres sur irc pour copier les commandes
<the_illusionist3> kamel be tab
<newnick> neo
<the_illusionist3> i m on kali it is debian also
<Neo31> oui newnick
<newnick> assma3ni rahi jet fergha fichier profile
<Neo31> yes the_illusionist3 the same
<Neo31> 3malt commande bess7i7 ?
<Neo31> fait copier coller newnick
<Mondher> salut
<newnick> ey copier coller
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> 3al cle 3g newnick ti5dim ?
<Neo31> a3tini ton ip stp
<Neo31> en prive
<the_illusionist3> neo u should do the pack le tes amis :) un bon group MVC
<newnick> nn
<Neo31> ok newnick
<Neo31> behi c facile
<newnick> sayé
<newnick> ça marche
<Neo31> 7illou repertoire /etc
<Neo31> w 7ilou fichier
<Neo31> profile
<Neo31> jarrab en graphique
<Neo31> gksu nautilus
<newnick> sayé
<newnick> mchet
<Neo31> hmd
<Neo31> on continue alors ?
<Neo31> n9adam next step newnick ?
<Neo31> nkamlou ?
<newnick> oui
<Neo31> ok
<newnick>  mn
<Neo31> vous avez tous ajouter les deux commande a la fin du fichier ?
<newnick> 1 mn
<Neo31> enregistrez le fichier
<newnick> anahem les deuc commande
<newnick> ??
<newnick> deux
<the_illusionist3> ya hich el fichier profile
<Neo31> export EMAIL="ubuntu.ahmed@sghaier.com"
<Neo31> export DEBFULLNAME="Ahmed Sghaier"
<the_illusionist3> yo9SSED
<Neo31> avec votre nom et email aunchpad
<newnick> ok
<Neo31> 7ata 7ad ma raka7 el fichier profile juska mnt ?
<newnick> 1mn
 * Neo31 encore 30 charge
<newnick> rani lehi nwarilhm
 * Neo31 encore 30mn charge
<Neo31> taba3 m3aya
<Neo31> w jibhom koll irc
<Neo31> pour faire copier coller des commandes
<Neo31> w chouf un assistant e5er ytaba3 m3ahom
<Neo31> newnick,
<newnick> o
<Neo31> ok
<newnick> sayé
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> je cherche next command
<Neo31> 1mn
<newnick> ok
<Neo31> voila
<newnick> avance
<Neo31> apt-get source hello
<newnick> kima hya
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> vous devais avoir un resultat comme ceci en executant la commande ls
<Neo31> ls
<Neo31> hello-2.8                  hello_2.8-3.dsc
<Neo31> hello_2.8-3.debian.tar.gz  hello_2.8.orig.tar.gz
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> c bon ?
<newnick> la7dha
<newnick> hay dra fech tsob
<the_illusionist3> ouh ya lawtan
<Neo31> ok
<imen> chnwa role mte3ha hathika
<Neo31> oui
<the_illusionist3> les fichier hello
<Neo31> ok
<newnick> sayé
<the_illusionist3> elle va  faire le download des pack hello
<Neo31> donc cette commande va telecharger les fichiers sources du packet hello
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> c ca
<imen> cv cé bon
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> nkamlou ?
<newnick> oui
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> mnt lezim na3mlou compilation
<Neo31> et on verifie que les dependances mawjoudine
<newnick> ok
<Neo31> les dependances houma des packet lezim pour faire la compilation
<Neo31> par exemple
<newnick> kifech
<Neo31> le packet vlc peut dependre sur le packet ffmpeg pour visualiser les fichiers mpeg
<Neo31> c un exemple non reel
<Neo31> mais c dans ce sens la
<Neo31> j'espere que c claire
<newnick> ok
<imen> oui mer6
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> on passe ?
<newnick> on pass
<Neo31> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<newnick> sayé
<Neo31> sudo apt-get install dh-make
<newnick> 1 mn
<Neo31> ok newnick
<Neo31> je cherche la commande pour installer bzr
<newnick> ok
<the_illusionist3> pour les dependences vous pouvez les trouver dans le dossier debian le fichier control
<Neo31> sudo apt-get install gnupg pbuilder ubuntu-dev-tools bzr-builddeb apt-file
<Neo31> apres
<Neo31> sudo apt-get install packaging-dev
<Neo31> donc mnt on prepare les outils necessaires pour faire du packaging :)
<newnick> une mnt 5ater famma chkoun retard chwaya
<Neo31> ok
<the_illusionist3> in kali all installed by default or i may installed them and i forget :)
<Neo31> good the_illusionist3
<Neo31> pe etre
<Neo31> sabithom m3ana last global jam
<Neo31> si je me trompe pas the_illusionist3
<the_illusionist3> wi mais je suis pas sur Ubu je suis sur le terminal a kali
<the_illusionist3> j'ai pas aimé redemaré le pc
<newnick> assma3ni rahou elcommande le5er g3ad yansstali
<Neo31> oui newnick
<the_illusionist3> yup c bon
<Neo31> staneweh chwaya
<newnick> mouch ken na
<Neo31> n7adhoru next commandes en attendant que ykamal install ?
<Neo31> au moin 9aydou next commands
<Neo31> en cas ou ti7 charge 3andi
 * Neo31 20mn charge
<newnick> ok
<newnick> assma3ni neo
<newnick> ekteb tout les cmd menghir lay9oss 3lik 7ad
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> atten newnick
<newnick> ektebhm bel tandhim wgodemhm erang
<Neo31> taw n7awel na3mal recap des que tkamal commande install 3andi
<Neo31> ok newnick
<Neo31> wine wsiltou fel installatio newnick ?
<newnick> mazelt chwaya
<Neo31> ok
<newnick> ekteb b9yet el les cmd neo31
<newnick> wa3mel godmhm les rang mta3hm
<Neo31> atten
<Neo31> terminal te3i ytelecharji
<the_illusionist3> neo i have an idea about a hacker magazine
<newnick> ok
<the_illusionist3> it is a good project can u found me a sponsor ?
<newnick> ok
<Neo31> not now the_illusionist3
<Neo31> on en parle mara o5ra
<Neo31> ama 7aja plus generale
<Neo31> avec section security 5ir
<the_illusionist3> eyh howa l'esm mte3eha S F security faith
<the_illusionist3> :)
<the_illusionist3> like Seran alfuego MAG :)
<Neo31> preske kamal install
<newnick> na wssol  12%
<Neo31> ok
<newnick> w ilmen 27%
<Neo31> ok
<newnick> imen*
<Neo31> re newnick
<Neo31> recap
 * Neo31 's history :
<Neo31>   259  export EMAIL="ubuntu.ahmed@sghaier.com"
<Neo31>   260  export DEBFULLNAME="Ahmed Sghaier"
<Neo31>   261  sudo nano /etc/profile
<Neo31>   262  mkdir packaging
<Neo31>   263  cd packaging/
<Neo31>   264  apt-get source hello
<Neo31>   266  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Neo31>   267  sudo apt-get install dh-make
<Neo31>   269  sudo apt-get install gnupg pbuilder ubuntu-dev-tools bzr-builddeb apt-file
<Neo31> na7i les numero de commandes au debut
<newnick> ok
<newnick> neo31
<Neo31> oui ?
<Neo31> newnick,
<newnick> ok gotlek
<newnick> hani 7atithm fi fichier text
<Neo31> sudo apt-get install packaging-dev
<Neo31> ok newnick
<Neo31> charge 6mn
<newnick> kemel leb9uia
<Neo31> je go enveille ne5dhou pause w tkamlou installation
<newnick> ok
<the_illusionist3> ok
<the_illusionist3> +++
<Neo31> en attendant nkamlou atelier dans 30mn ou 60mn le temp je go home
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> a3mlou l'outil system testing
<imen> ok
<Neo31> sur le dash
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> bien
 * Neo31 charging already
<Neo31> je re ds 15mn
<newnick> officiel l'akka mte3i newnick
<Neo31> kan fama 7aja appelez moi par tel taw nji
<Neo31> pc yetcharja mouch ba7dheya
<newnick> ok
<newnick> C ki hramy
<hramy> un utilisateur ubuntu =)
<newnick> Bienvenue :)
<hramy> merci =)
<newnick> haya djina lsidibouzid hhhh
<hramy> ena men sidi bouzid ! ama nosken ftounes
<hramy> :p
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ping newnick hramy El-Beji imen issam_ Mondher
<Neo31> je suis de retour
 * Neo31 charge 16mn
<newnick> ok
<Neo31> tlm a terminer les installations ?
<Neo31> wala fama chkoun mizal ?
<El-Beji> ok kamel mela
<newnick> ok
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> good
<newnick> ema mezlt fi télcahrgement
<Neo31> ok newnick
<Neo31> je teste qq commandes
<Neo31> ma tab3ounich
<newnick> ok
<newnick> men
<newnick> man*
<newnick> hramy     ,ye5i mnin bedhabt min sidibouzid
<El-Beji> kamel les commande elli b9aw 7atta lin youfa telechrgement 3andna
<Neo31> hramy, je t'invit hangout ?
<Neo31> donne ton gmail en pv
<Neo31> newnick, next commande :
<Neo31> pbuilder-dist saucy create
<Neo31> g oublier une autre commande tt a l'heure
<Neo31> source /etc/profile
<newnick> ma3
<Neo31> je recharge encore en attendant que les installation lkol yekmlou
<newnick> maneha
<newnick> hedha  source /etc/profile
<newnick> 9bal hedha
<newnick> pbuilder-dist saucy create
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> 7otha kima t7ib
<Neo31> c independant cette commande de source
<newnick> ok man
<Neo31> c pour appliquer les deux lignes dont on a ajouter a la fin du fichier profile
<Neo31> ;)
<Neo31> kif ness elkoll tkamlou installation pbuilder-dist saucy create bipez moi sur tel
<Neo31> je met le pc en charge
<newnick> ok
<newnick> 7amouda
<hramy> Neo31, j'ai pas le plugin d'installer, w be5el tawa :p
<hramy> newnick, men sidibouzid
<hramy> newnick, la7ssinet
<Neo31> n'oubliez pas de me faire un bip sur mon tel quand vous avez tous terminer les telechargements
<Neo31> newnick,
<newnick> oui
<newnick> 79%
<newnick> 7otou ton pc fi charge madem taw nab3ethlk sms ou app
<Neo31> newnick, g terminer l'installation moi
<newnick> 1mn
<Neo31> je met en veille et je reconnecte ds qq minutes from home
<Neo31> miziltou barcha pour terminer l'install newnick ?
<newnick> sayé
<newnick> l'installation
<Neo31> good
<newnick> mazelna fi
<newnick> pbuilder-dist saucy create
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> il faut terminer saucy create aussi
<Neo31> :)
<newnick> ;)
<Neo31> je quitte
<Neo31> a toute
<newnick> bech tarja3??
<newnick> neo31
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-15
<newnick> :)
<Neo31>   295  mkdir packaging
<Neo31>   296  cd packaging/
<Neo31>   297  mkdir hellosrc
<Neo31>   298  cd hellosrc/
<Neo31>   299  apt-get source hello
<Neo31>   302  tar cfz hello-2.8.tar.gz hello-2.8/
<Neo31>   304  cd ..
<Neo31>   305  mkdir hellobzr
<Neo31>   306  mv hellosrc/hello-2.8.tar.gz hellobzr/
<Neo31>   307  cd hellobzr/
<Neo31>   308  bzr dh-make hello 2.8 hello-2.8.tar.gz
<Neo31> imen, ecrit la question ici
 * Neo31 pings El-Beji imen 
<Neo31> soutkom y9oss
<hich3m> ok
<imen> wi
<Neo31> rejoin hangout pour suivre mon ecran
<Neo31> imen, ecrit la question
<hich3m> ok
<imen> eske lé fichier archive
<imen> on va lé décompréssé ou nn
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> apres
<imen> ok
<Neo31> j'explique ce que c ce fichier la et son utilite ds qq minutes
<Neo31> rejoin me on hangout
<hich3m> la7dha pour le hangout
<imen> cé koi l traivaille a faire sur l'archive
<Neo31> 3andi guest ba7dheya lila
<Neo31> nchouf yest7a9ech 7aja w nji fisa3
<Neo31> att je re imen 2mn
<imen> ok vasi
<hich3m> ok
<Neo31> rak7ou mic mte3kom et tt 3al hangout 2mn
<hich3m> ok
<Neo31> sout y9oss
<Neo31> sakarha cam hich3m imen
<hich3m> ok
<Neo31> sout y9oss
<Neo31> ping imen hich3m
<hich3m> connection tra7et
<hich3m> ta7et
<hich3m> chwaya
<Neo31> ma3adech t5admouha cam mte3kom
<Neo31> aparamanet bp te3ba barcha
<hich3m> ok
<Neo31> conectiw micro yezi
<Neo31> 5/5 hich3m
<Neo31> 9ass mara o5ra hich3m imen
<Neo31> c claire juska la commande 308?
<Neo31> imen, hich3m
<Neo31> tasm3ou fia ?
<hich3m> eyhh
<imen> oui
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> cd hello/
<Neo31>   320  ls
<Neo31>   321  ls debian/
<Neo31> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html#starting-a-package
<Neo31> rm README.*
<Neo31> bzr commit -m "Initial commit of Debian packaging."
<Neo31> bzr builddeb -- -us -uc
<Neo31> hello (2.8-3) unstable; urgency=low
<Neo31> hello (2.8-4) unstable; urgency=low
<Neo31> je re
<Neo31> Now running lintian...
<Neo31> Finished running lintian.
<the_illusionist3>    _____ ________  ___  ___   _   _    __     _  _            _  /  ___|  ___|  \/  | / _ \ | | | |  / _|   (_)(_)          (_) \ `--.| |__ | .  . |/ /_\ \| |_| | | |_ ___ _  _  __ _ _ __ _   `--. \  __|| |\/| ||  _  ||  _  | |  _/ _ \ || |/ _` | '__| | /\__/ / |___| |  | || | | || | | | | ||  __/ || | (_| | |  | | \____/\____/\_|  |_/\_| |_/\_| |_/ |_| \___| || |\__,_|_|  |_|                                           _/ 
<Neo31> E: = error
<Neo31> W: = warning
<Neo31> uname -a
<Neo31> history
<imen> bzr commit -m "Initial commit of Debian packaging."
<imen> bzr: ERROR: Unable to determine your name.                                      Please, set your name with the 'whoami' command.
<Neo31> echo $DEBFULLNAME
<Neo31> echo $EMAIL
<imen> 5allet espace
<imen> pa+
<Neo31> source /etc/profile
<Neo31> et refait
<Neo31> <Neo31> echo $DEBFULLNAME
<Neo31> <Neo31> echo $EMAIL
<Neo31> Neo31> bzr commit -m "Initial commit of Debian packaging."
<Neo31> <Neo31> bzr builddeb -- -us -uc
<imen> mer6 a7md
<Neo31> osrofha
<Neo31> cd ~/packaging/hellobzr
<Neo31> hellobzr
<Neo31> ls
<Neo31> uname -a
<imen> mer6 autre foi
<Neo31> lesspipe hello_2.8-4_amd64.deb
<imen> ya ahmd k nektb lcommande hathika maya3tini 7atta affichage
<Neo31> imen, kif tiktib sur irc ecrit mon nickname ( Neo31 ) irc bach tatla3li notification sur mon systeme
<imen> ok
<imen> Neo31
<Neo31> $ hello
<Neo31> The program 'hello' can be found in the following packages:
<Neo31>  * hello
<Neo31>  * hello-debhelper
<Neo31> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<Neo31> dpkg -i hello_2.8-4_amd64.deb
<Neo31> sudo dpkg -i hello_2.8-4_amd64.deb
<Neo31> hich3m, 3awed
<Neo31> doutik y9oss
<Neo31> $ hello
<Neo31> Hello, world!
<Neo31> man hello
<Neo31> q
<Neo31> iktib hich3m
<hich3m> behi
<imen> Neo31 warning: "hello_2.8-3ubuntu1.dsc" cannot be processed. warning: It is not a valid lab query and it is not an existing file.
<hich3m> hichem@hichem-Inspiron-N5010:~/hellobzr$ lintian hello_2.7-0ubuntu1.dsc warning: "hello_2.7-0ubuntu1.dsc" cannot be processed. warning: It is not a valid lab query and it is not an existing file. hichem@hichem-Inspiron-N5010:~/hellobzr$ lintian hello_2.8-4ubuntu1_amd64.deb warning: "hello_2.8-4ubuntu1_amd64.deb" cannot be processed. warning: It is not a valid lab query and it is not an existing file.
<Neo31> $ bzr builddeb -- -nc -us -uc
<Neo31> $ bzr whoami "Ahmed Sghaier <ubuntu.ahmed@sghaier.com>"
<Neo31> https://launchpad.net/~
<Neo31> https://launchpad.net/~ahmed.sghaier
<Neo31> launchpad ID est ahmed.sghaier selon l'url de redirection sur le navigateur
<Neo31> bzr launchpad-login ahmed.sghaier
<Neo31> recap :
<Neo31> bzr whoami "Ahmed Sghaier <ubuntu.ahmed@sghaier.com>"
<Neo31> bzr launchpad-login ahmed.sghaier
<Neo31> https://launchpad.net/~
<imen> imen@imen-rezgui:~/packaging/hellobzr$ bzr launchpad-login imen-rezgui91 bzr: ERROR: The user imen-rezgui91 has not registered any SSH keys with Launchpad. See <https://launchpad.net/people/+me>
<hich3m> https://launchpad.net/~hichemchouaibi2
<Neo31> bzr launchpad-login hichemchouaibi2
<Neo31> sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<Neo31> ssh-keygen -t rsa
<Neo31> /home/ahmed/.ssh/id_rsa
<Neo31> ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<Neo31> Enter passphrase for /home/ahmed/.ssh/id_rsa:
<Neo31> Identity added: /home/ahmed/.ssh/id_rsa (/home/ahmed/.ssh/id_rsa)
<Neo31> gedit ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<Neo31> https://launchpad.net/~ahmed.sghaier/+editsshkeys
<Neo31> coller
<Neo31> Add an SSH key
<hich3m> elfichier tabda b ssh-rsa
<Neo31> bzr whoami "Ahmed Sghaier <ubuntu.ahmed@sghaier.com>"
<Neo31> bzr launchpad-login ahmed.sghaier
<Neo31> cd ~/packaging/hellobzr/hello/debian
<Neo31> bzr builddeb -S
<hich3m> ltaw chek fi innk nessi cmd neo31
<Neo31> oui oui
<Neo31> bon a7na kamalna el packaging
<Neo31> w kont nessi 7keyet el ssh haw raka7neha saye
<Neo31> reste mnt 7keyet el signature du packet
<Neo31> y a qq chose a changer fel packet que g oublier
<Neo31> je suit un classroom ubuntu qui a ete fait avant par james
<Neo31> problem solved hich3m imen
<imen> comment
<Neo31> je me suis debouiller un pe pour hacker le packet hello
<Neo31> probleme identifie fel fichier changelog
<imen> comment le fixer
<imen> ??
<Neo31> il faut changer le maintainer a Ahmed Sghaier <ubuntu.ahmed@sghaier.com>
<Neo31> ou ce qui convien pour votre cas
<Neo31> j'ai changer tt les instance automatiquement avec la commande sed
<Neo31> je vous passe le hack
<imen> ok
<imen> vasi
<Neo31> sed -i 's/Santiago Vila <sanvila@debian.org>/Ahmed Sghaier <ubuntu.ahmed@sghaier.com>/g' changelog
<Neo31> changer l'instance mte3i avec vos coordonnees
<Neo31> rodoubelkom tda5louha b3adhha
<Neo31> il faut pas faire de faute pour ne pas detruire le fichier
<Neo31> attendez 1mn
<Neo31> hich3m, imen attendez svp
<Neo31> ne faite rien encore
<Neo31> j'ameliore la commande un pe
<imen> ok dailleur hichem mazel
<imen> puis en tappe la derniére commande
<imen> aaaah ok
<Neo31> sed -i 's/Santiago Vila <sanvila@debian.org>/$DEBFULLNAME <$EMAIL>/g' changelog
<Neo31> voila
<Neo31> ca fait l'affaire automatiquement ;)
<Neo31> j'ai utiliser les variables d'environnement directement!
<Neo31> faite copier coller de la commande
<imen> tapit ena loula l b3aththa b sed - i
<Neo31> ca sera fait automatiquement sans rien changer
<imen> wcv elle marche  nzid hethi ou nn
<Neo31> non c bon imen
<Neo31> hichem 7ott commande jdida
<hich3m> avance
<Neo31> sed -i 's/Santiago Vila <sanvila@debian.org>/$DEBFULLNAME <$EMAIL>/g' changelog
<Neo31> ok
<hich3m> ça y est
<Neo31> tawa 3awdou commande builddeb avec signature
<Neo31> wala stanna
<Neo31> stanna
<Neo31> g oublier autre chose
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> sry
<hich3m> ok
<Neo31> vous pouvez mettre a jour les fichiers control et copyright
<Neo31> attendez je passe la commande
<hich3m> ok
<Neo31> sed -i 's/Santiago Vila <sanvila@debian.org>/$DEBFULLNAME <$EMAIL>/g' control
<Neo31> imen ressemble a geekette qq annees avant ! :p
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> mzamra 3lik imen bach twali zombie :p
<imen> nn tkt pa r9adt mli7 dja fo9t 12h du matin
<Neo31> sed -i 's/Santiago Vila/$DEBFULLNAME/g' copyright
<Neo31> done
<Neo31> oui nasma3
<Neo31> recap :
<Neo31> sed -i 's/Santiago Vila <sanvila@debian.org>/$DEBFULLNAME <$EMAIL>/g' changelog
<Neo31> sed -i 's/Santiago Vila <sanvila@debian.org>/$DEBFULLNAME <$EMAIL>/g' control
<Neo31> sed -i 's/Santiago Vila/$DEBFULLNAME/g' copyright
<Neo31> is it done yet ?
<imen> yes
<Neo31> grep "$DEBFULLNAME" copyright
<Neo31> pour tester si ca a bien marcher
<hich3m> $DEBFULLNAME
<hich3m> This package was first put together by Ian Jackson and it's currently maintained by $DEBFULLNAME
<Neo31> Successfully signed dsc and changes files
<Neo31> bzr builddeb -S
<Neo31> <Neo31> Successfully signed dsc and changes files
<Neo31> paste.ubuntu.com
<imen> kifeh nchoufou eske cé bon ou nn
<hich3m> fi nafss
<hich3m> elfichier
<hich3m> famma
<hich3m> hello (1.3-14.2) unstable; urgency=low
<hich3m> hello (1.3-14.1) unstable; urgency=low
<hich3m> nafss change log
<hich3m> kol wa7da w mouleha
<Neo31> bzr builddeb -S
<Neo31> Successfully signed dsc and changes files
<imen> bzr builddeb -S
<imen> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/imen/".
<Neo31> les commandes a faire apres :
<Neo31> cd ~/packaging/hellobzr
<Neo31> ou aller a hellobzr tt simplement :p
<Neo31> pbuilder-dist saucy build hello_2.8-3.dsc
<Neo31> pbuilder-dist saucy build hello_2.8-4.dsc
<Neo31> selon la version que vous compiler :)
<hich3m> hello (1.3-14.1) unstable; urgency=low
<imen> ok mais comment fixer l'erreur
<hich3m> Building using working tree bzr: ERROR: There was an error parsing the changelog: Could not parse changelog: Unexpected line while looking for more change data or trailer:  -- grep "$DEBFULLNAME" copyright  Fri, 16 Aug 2013 09:50:00 +0200
<Neo31> paste.ubuntu.com
<Neo31> imen,
<imen> oui
<Neo31> paste.ubuntu.com
<hich3m> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6108788/
<imen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6108795/
<imen> ekteb sout mouch wadha7
<Neo31> fichier imen intact aparament
<imen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6108795/
<Neo31> jarabt 3malt bzr builddeb -S
<Neo31> ?
<imen> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/imen/"
<Neo31> ca va ton fichier imen
<imen> ey wahawka chey5arj
<Neo31> donne commande pwd
<Neo31> pwd
<Neo31> ok imen
<Neo31> lezim tal9a 7aja ki haka
<imen> home/imen
<Neo31>  Successfully signed dsc and changes files
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> a3mal cd
<Neo31> w emchi lel repertoir debian
<imen> nn 5arejli home/imen
<Neo31> rassure toi les variables d'environnement mrigulin
<Neo31> echo $EMAIL
<Neo31> echo $DEBFULLNAME
<Neo31> si ca n'affiche rien fait :
<Neo31> source /etc/profile
<Neo31> et reverifie avec echo
<Neo31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6108801/
<Neo31> cd
<Neo31>  Successfully signed dsc and changes files
<hich3m> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6108798/
<imen> neo ena taw ta7t el hellosrc
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> hellobzr
<Neo31> imen,
<imen> ma7abech yet3adda lel hello-2.8
<Neo31> ni5dmou fel hellobzr a7na imen
<imen> wé cé bon
<Neo31> cd ~/packaging/hellobzr/hello/debian
<imen> ena 5ater ntaba3 f shéma l 3indi lbarra fel fichier
<Neo31> habaltni
<Neo31> i5dim ta7t chemain heka
<Neo31> chemin
<Neo31> *
<imen> bzr: ERROR: The build failed.
<imen> debuild: fatal error at line 1278: running debsign failed bzr: ERROR: The build failed
<hich3m> chbik 5rajt
<imen> 192.168.0.62
<hich3m> neo31
<hich3m> neo31
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> 9assit 3andi aparament
<hich3m> ok
<Neo31> invite me on hangou
<Neo31> ca va
<hich3m> change log
<hich3m> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6108855/
<hich3m> hedhi control
<hich3m> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6108857/
<hich3m> hedhi copyy right
<hich3m> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6108859/
<hich3m> neo31
<imen> 192.168.0.62
<hich3m> 192.168.0.62
<hich3m> neo31
<imen> 197.7.39.111
<Neo31> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Neo31> imen,
<hich3m> 197.7.37.94
<Neo31> c bon ssh server ?
<Neo31> imen,
<imen> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Neo31> oui
<imen> oui cé bon hay tetsab
<Neo31> c bon ?
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> kif tkamal 9oli imen
<Neo31> pour que je me connecte
<hich3m> 1 mn
<imen> ok
<hich3m> sayé
<imen> cé bon
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> connecti 3al iset sans desactiver el 3g imen
<imen> cv
<imen> cé fé
<Neo31> c bon
<Neo31> c koi l'ip interne iset de hichem
<Neo31> bach net3adelou ba3dik
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> ifconfig ;)
<hich3m> 192.168.0.53
<imen> ;) :p :)
<Neo31> 7ill dash w a3mal display
<Neo31> w choufli 9adech resolution
<Neo31> imen 7ill terminal
<Neo31> kabar el fenetre 3al ecran elkol
<Neo31> apres fait
<Neo31> screen -x imen/imen
<Neo31> screen -x localhost/imen
<Neo31> dsl
<Neo31> 2eme commande
<imen> There is a screen on: 	27772.imen	(15 سبت, 2013 CET 05:55:42 )	(Private) There is no screen to be attached matching imen.
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> behi jarrab hedhi
<Neo31> screen -x
<Neo31> imen,
<imen> echo tu vois ca imen ? tu vois ca imen ?
<Neo31> ~ahmed.sghaier
<imen> http://askubuntu.com/questions/263920/why-do-i-get-an-error-while-building-a-test-package-from-fixing-a-bug-in-ubuntu
<Neo31> ssh localhost -p 5022
<Neo31> screen -x
<Neo31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6109120/
<ibrale> e
<Neo31> ahla ismail_ :)
<tabkram>  @tabkram
<hich3m> salem
<Neo31> bsr tabkram |-||c|-|3|v|
<|-||c|-|3|v|> bnsoir neo
<|-||c|-|3|v|> neo31
<|-||c|-|3|v|> rani hichem
<|-||c|-|3|v|> Neo31
<Neo31> oui je c |-||c|-|3|v|
<Neo31> je pe lire du 1337
<Neo31> }{|(3|\/|
<Neo31> :p
<|-||c|-|3|v|> hhh
<|-||c|-|3|v|> haya ne5dmou chwyaa testing
<|-||c|-|3|v|> hani na3mel fil upgrade
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> lezim negravi daily build te3 hier
<Neo31> w nlanciha 3al live
<Neo31> ma najamch ntesti direct 3ala pc mouch mte3i
<Neo31> |-||c|-|3|v|,
<|-||c|-|3|v|> ok
<|-||c|-|3|v|> ok
<Neo31> asbar 3lia chwaya 5ana3mal taf9ida online w negravi cd w nji
<|-||c|-|3|v|> ok
<Neo31> je cherche un dvd
<Neo31> :)
<|-||c|-|3|v|> 5oudh ra7tek
<|-||c|-|3|v|> :)
<Neo31> |-||c|-|3|v|, ma l9itich les dvd mte3i wine t7atou!!!
<Neo31> qq les a deplacer qq part aparament!
<|-||c|-|3|v|> pas de prob demain jem3a hedhi lkol chui libre
<Neo31> re c bon |-||c|-|3|v|
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> tu pe commencer |-||c|-|3|v|
<Neo31> mouch lezim m3a b3adhna ni5dmou testing
<Neo31> juste 3al wnass w barra :p
<Neo31> je lance la gravue mnt :)
<|-||c|-|3|v|> sayé,,
<|-||c|-|3|v|> ??
<|-||c|-|3|v|> lguitou???
<Neo31> gravure en cours
<|-||c|-|3|v|> ok
<Neo31> configuring the computer
 * Neo31 got distracted
<|-||c|-|3|v|> neo
<|-||c|-|3|v|> Neo31
<|-||c|-|3|v|> fin wsolt
<Neo31> oui |-||c|-|3|v|
<Neo31> gravit cd
<Neo31> w 93adt nbarbach fel system :p
<Neo31> nity manich s7ab m3ah barcha
<Neo31> ntesti fih
<|-||c|-|3|v|> ok
<|-||c|-|3|v|> 7atta na lanssit etesting
<Neo31> aya je courage je lance la 13.10 :)
<Neo31> je re apres le boot
<Neo31> |-||c|-|3|v|,
<Neo31-live> re Neo31-live
<Neo31-live> re |-||c|-|3|v|
<Neo31-live> sur la 13.10 saye
<|-||c|-|3|v|> ok$
<Neo31-live> je t'invit hangout |-||c|-|3|v|  ?
<|-||c|-|3|v|> ok
<|-||c|-|3|v|> Neo31-live invite moi
<Neo31-live> 1mn |-||c|-|3|v|
<Neo31-live> je relance hangout publique
<|-||c|-|3|v|> ok
<Neo31-live> invitation sent ?
<|-||c|-|3|v|> mawselni chey
<|-||c|-|3|v|> ;p
<Neo31-live> verifie
<Neo31-live> deja m3aya khawla deja
<Neo31-live> verifi bien hangout
<Neo31-live> weslitik invitation
<|-||c|-|3|v|> het lien
<Neo31-live> famech lien
<Neo31-live> 7ill ton hangout w a3mal join
<Neo31-live> taw tal9a call
<Neo31-live> ma thabalnich
#ubuntu-tn 2014-09-08
<Neo31> ahla bill_gaag
#ubuntu-tn 2014-09-12
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> lol WinExpert
<Neo31> welcome to the channel :)
<salahgo> Yo!!
<Neo31> ahla salahgo
<Neo31> ^_^
<Neo31> ahlan wa sahlan
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> aya winek kif el 7al?
<salahgo> Heni, 3amil jaw ba7dha Uncle Sam :D
<salahgo> converting people to ubuntu :p
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> sa7a m3allam
<Neo31> hhh
<salahgo> making an app on google glass :D
<Neo31> waywan
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> hack it
<salahgo> loool, it's my professor's :p
<Neo31> run ubuntu on that thing
<Neo31> ah damn!
<Neo31> try to convince him :p
<salahgo> he uses ubuntu
<salahgo> but not on his glasses
<Neo31> see if he want's it on the glasses
<salahgo> waiting to get oneplus one
<Neo31> there is even a tutorial made by google guys
<salahgo> maybe i'll get it work on that
<salahgo> ubuntu on google glasses?
<salahgo> just found the link :o
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> good
<salahgo> i don't think he'd accept though
<Neo31> that was quick
<Neo31> u saved me the hassle lol
 * Neo31 is lazy
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> see u might be lucky
<salahgo> we got an oculus rift too
<salahgo> trying to get that work on ubuntu
<Neo31> if not maybe u'll get another opportunity
<Neo31> a3333
<Neo31> damn u
<Neo31> !kick salahgo
<salahgo> lool
<Neo31> yezi ma tzidich ta7masni
<Neo31> at least glass sucks
<salahgo> lool ama mastouha fi 7keya
<Neo31> we7ed mayet7masch barcha
<Neo31> kifech mastouha ?
<salahgo> 3tawni compte MSDNAA 4 ans....
<Neo31> looool
<Neo31> 7aja heyla
<Neo31> hhhhh
<salahgo> they made me run windows on my laptop!
<Neo31> looool
<Neo31> mella jaw hhh salahgo running windows hhh
<salahgo> not now...
<salahgo> just when they ask me to
<Neo31> the good thing they didn't convert you yet
<Neo31> yep i know hhh
<salahgo> i'm taking an Information Security Management class
<salahgo> how to counter hackers....
<salahgo> i asked a question: what if i am a hacker?!
<salahgo> +silence in the classroom+
<salahgo> xD
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> looool
<Neo31> damn
<salahgo> ohh e5ir 7keya
<Neo31> how can you counter hackers if you are not one
<salahgo> i ordered a ubuntu hoodie, a beanie and a cap from the canonical shop
<salahgo> mwahahah :D
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> tji lerrasmi?
<Neo31> ab3athli course infosec :)
<salahgo> mte3na?
<salahgo> les diapo sont just pour les discussions
<salahgo> les livres sont interessants
<Neo31> good
<salahgo> We have 3 books for infosec
<Neo31> het ISBN numbers mela
<salahgo> Managing Risk in Information Systems: 0763791873
<salahgo> Security+: 1118014731
<salahgo> The art of intrusion: 0471782261
<salahgo> they are a amazing!
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> perfect
<Neo31> chnouwa 7atethom ta7t el PC ?
<Neo31> The art of intrusion from kevin?
<Neo31> 3andou ktab haka 9ritou 9bal esmou the art of something
<salahgo> hetheka houwa je crois
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> two more books to go mela
<Neo31> :)
<salahgo> i hope that with i study right now, they'll give my degree in tunisia too :p
<Neo31> you can ask for credits
<Neo31> and bring it here
<salahgo> yep, that's what i'm gonna do
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> aya ma ta3malch chwaya translation wala 7keya bi mounasabat el ugj salahgo ?
<salahgo> i'm converting people, what's better than that? plus i'm already busy with my assignements, if i'd find time this week-end, i'll do some bug hunt
<salahgo> gotta go to the cafeteria before is closes down :D
<salahgo> Cyall
<salahgo> have fun with the UGJ!
#ubuntu-tn 2014-09-13
<elachecheBedis> hello guys :D
<sabri-icone> bonjour
<Drupalizer> Slm
<elachecheBedis> hi folks! :)
<elachecheBedis> ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> pong elachecheBedis :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-09-14
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> damn
<Neo31> didn't c the messages
<lejenome> E
<Neo31> re
<firas> saleeeeem
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-07
<elacheche> o/
<idhaoui> elacheche: o7
<elacheche> Wassup idhaoui ! :)
<idhaoui> howdy elacheche :)
<elacheche> idhaoui, ichihi_ we'll see you @SFD this year?
<idhaoui> elacheche: this must be software freedom day... is that in Tunisia?
<elacheche> Yep :)
<elacheche> It'll be for Oct 18th @ISET Sousse
<idhaoui> elacheche: I doubt if I can arrange a trip there in this time of the year :)
<elacheche> No problem.. Just keep in that that every year we have a SFD at that time of the year.. If one year you'll be in a holiday at home so think about joining us :) :D
<elacheche_anis> Yo Aymen ! welcome :)
<Aymen> Hii Guy I talked with some linux users in my school and we are thinking of making a ubunto club what do you think ??
<elacheche_anis> Why you always come here when I am about to lean :D
<Aymen> hhhhhhhh I don't konw :p
<elacheche_anis> +1 Aymen You should think about a FOSS club :) Then you can promote the usage of Ubuntu :) BTW, it's Ubuntu not Ubunto :)
<nizarus> Aymen, first it should be an ubuntu club not an ubunto clib :)
<elacheche_anis> I liked the "clib" nizarus :D
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, ce qui se passe est dangereux là ! tu lis dans mes pensées :/
<elacheche_anis> Méla béch 3arfi :D
<nizarus> Aymen, et oui il est préférable de faire un club logiciels libre qu'un club ubuntu :)
<Na3iL> hey Aymen would you join us here #TGLUG :)
<Aymen> I know how to write it was a typing error :p
<Aymen> yes i'm here
<Na3iL> I mean in this channel :D #TGLUG
<Aymen> ok
<elacheche_anis> I gtg.. Aymen you can join irc during the day too ;) :D
<Aymen> I'm a little bit busy :p
<elacheche_anis> Who is not.. :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-09
<elacheche_anis> o/
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-10
<Dro__> bonjouuurrr! :)
<elacheche> Bonjour
<nabdev> Bonjour
<volkovmqx> Bonjour
<elacheche> hey!
<elacheche> chaker, https://github.com/search?l=irc&q=elacheche&ref=searchresults&type=Code&utf8=%E2%9C%93 -_-
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-11
<elacheche> nizarus, need you to check the FB page messages
<nizarus> ok
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> donne lui ton numéro
<nizarus> et dis lui que tu peux pas faire le déplacement :)
<azzenovic> salut tt le monde , je n'arrive pas à comprendre la loi de la censure des logiciels ? quel est son objectif ?
<nizarus> azzenovic, tu as lu le texte de la loi ?
<azzenovic> uiii et je ne suis pas convaincu autant qu'un developpeur de logiciels libres
<elacheche> Je sais pas comment réagire à ce genre de message nizarus, c'est pourquoi j'ai demandé de l'aide x) → You know am a Techy not used to medias x(
<elacheche> O/ azzenovic :)
<nizarus> elacheche, on lui envoi Neo :p
<elacheche> za3ma? :D
<azzenovic> je pense que c'est une forme de dictature numerique déguisée :/
<elacheche> azzenovic, on copie/coller la France :)
<azzenovic> c'est vraiment honteux de copier/coller "bêtement" :(
<nizarus> le texte concerne le dépôt légal https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%A9p%C3%B4t_l%C3%A9gal
<nizarus> qui est à l'origine une très bonne pratique
<nizarus> brb
<azzenovic> je sais bien mais je pense que ça sera un peu different pour les logiciels; par exemple je developpe des logiciels libres gratuitement parce que j'aime contribuer . J'aime être libre
<elacheche> nizarus, am freaking out x)
<elacheche> On est d'accord pour un interview tel, mais il a demandé plus que 3 fois de ne pas "insulter" microsoft x) :D
<azzenovic> oh really x) :D
<elacheche> x) :)
<elacheche> wassup azzenovic ! :D I think that's the 1st or 2nd time you join us here, isn't it?
<elacheche>  :D
<azzenovic> yup I've been busy lately xD the workload is enormous XD not to mention I am considering revealing the devbox project to the community :)
<elacheche> Oh great :D Good luck :)
<nizarus> lol elacheche :) tu n'insulte pas microsoft mais tu peux insulter microzeft :p ou les fenêtres :p
<nizarus> elacheche, demande lui son mail pour lui envoyer le communiqué de presse du SFD ;-)
<elacheche> hahahah :D Il m'a donné l'example des mes amis de Mozilla TN qui n'ont parle de personne sauf firefox :D
<azzenovic> thx anis :) I was expecting  the channel to be more breath taking (like 100 members here at least) :D
<elacheche> nizarus, oui bien sur! Déjà je l'ai ajouté sur linkedin depuis Auout pour lui 'spammer' avec le communautqué :D Maintenant ça va être confidérer comme un spam :D
<elacheche> azzenovic, :(
<nizarus> azzenovic, 100 c'est impossible :) dans l'apogée de son activité nous avons eu un record de 30 je pense :)
<nizarus> bon, j'ai de la paperasse pour CLibre à aller chercher
<nizarus> @++
<azzenovic> il faut encourager les supporters de ubuntu de visiter la chaine irc  ;)
<elacheche> Take care nizarus :)
<azzenovic> à propos, l'interview tel sur quelle chaine ? :)
<elacheche> azzenovic, si les supporteurs du libre préfére Failbook, comment tu veux encourager un nouveau utilisater de ubuntu de visiter irc.. Je galére pour avoir du traffic sur la ML.. mais tlm préférent failbook
<azzenovic> on peut programmer des hangout ici et fixer des themes à discuter de temps à autres ici pour attirer les gens ;)
<elacheche> azzenovic, j'ai pesné à ça :D mais il faut du gens pour attirer les gens :D
<elacheche> :D
<azzenovic> I am in anis :D
<azzenovic> I wanna do it for real that would be coul :)))
<azzenovic> cool
<azzenovic> gotta go now be right back in few hours to discuss the hangout thing if possible :) peace x)
<elacheche> Great azzenovic :D Let plan this :D → Let me finish with the Re-Approval Meeting first, we will have a Re-approval meeting next Tuesday.. And I have the radio Interview that I just knew about x) :D
<azzenovic> ok I will be here more often from now on so keep me updated ;)
 * elacheche should go home... Se you later :) 
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-12
<Na3iL> Hey azzenovic :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-13
<azzenovic> hello is there anybody here :D
<nizarus> ahla azzenovic
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-13
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak Every one :) \o/
<Na3iL> It is too late, am sorry guys
<Na3iL> Aid mubarek elacheche davlefou Nuage pavlushka :)
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak every one !  :) \o/
<MarwenDo> Aidekom mabrouk
<Nuage> 'sup
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-14
<elacheche> 3idkom mabrouk nizarus Na3iL ichihi MarwenDo
<MarwenDo> 3idek mabrouk
<MarwenDo> cc elacheche
<elacheche> :)
<nizarus> snine deyma elacheche & all
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> nizarus: After months of lazyness, I have (finally) a working script that get the ATI's mirror status from LP and store them to a json file.. I'll store a week or two before starting working on the script that generate graphs based on that data, then I'll try to host a webapps with those stats
<nizarus> ok, good !
<Na3iL> 3idkom mabrouk nes elkol :D nchallah kol 3am w éntouma 7ayin b 5ir :)
<elacheche> I should refactor that script to get the sources mirrors status too.. But that's a little bit tricky, I'll ignore it, and let that task to someone else when I share the final project publically on some git
<elacheche> u 2 Na3iL :)
<elacheche> nizarus: https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/italian-military-move-first-8000-pcs-libreoffice
<nizarus> Yep !
<nizarus> il y a un italien à la tête de la fondation LibreOffice
<elacheche> nice
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-15
<MarwenDo> how r u doing Na3iL :)
<Na3iL> Morning MarwenDo fine ty, yourself?
<yreg> Hello guys !
<elacheche> hey yreg
<elacheche>  akaisora o/
<akaisora> elacheche: hello o/
<akaisora> how is it going?
<elacheche> Hello there and welcome to #ubuntu-tn
<akaisora> Thanks :D
<elacheche> 1st time here!
<akaisora> Yeah I knew the community but never got in touch really
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Can I help you with something or just taking a look :)
<akaisora> Fun fact, i'm your friend "Computez Geekz" from facebook :D
<elacheche> Oh! nice to know.. I don't (almost) use fb anymore.. x) I can't even go and check your profile right now becasue I autocencered it @work x)
<elacheche> Yo Na3iL :) we have visitors :)
<akaisora> What do you use? Twitter?
<elacheche> mail twitter & irc
<akaisora> Oh, there is also my friend yreg who new here as well :-)
<elacheche> yep, he's afk I think
<yreg> I am here
<elacheche> Hello and welcome too :)
<yreg> Thanks
<Na3iL> Aww :D
<Na3iL> Welcome akaisora and yreg
<akaisora> thanks!
<yreg> elacheche, Na3iL thank you both for the warm welcome !
<elacheche> :)
<yreg> I was looking the other day ffor ways to create **my own distribution** of ubuntu with alfresco, pentaho, imagemagic and few other softwares preinstalled
<yreg> but failed to find any one on the main ubuntu channel to help with the 4 GB limitation while creating the iso
<elacheche> Cool idea.. But that raises some questions..
<yreg> already tried a few things to get mkiso create the bootable ISO with 6 Gb
<elacheche> 1# What's the 4GB limitation you're looking for? 2# Why you're need a custom distro with those packages? 3# Is it for fun or production?
<yreg> but the installation was hanging in an early stage (just after chosing an option on grub menu)
<yreg> #1 appearently it is something related to some old RFC saying that an ISO should not exceed 4 GB in terms of size
<elacheche> Oh, OK.. didn't knew that..
<yreg> #1 I have a client, with a strict NO-INTERNET policy in his intranet and it is hell alot easier (or that was what I thought) to create a custom distribution with preinstalled and preconfigured packages
<yreg> than having to fetch those packages and their dependencies manually, backup configuration, and restore it to my customers environment manually ...
<yreg> s/#1/#2/
<elacheche> I see.. That answers the 3rd question as well..
<elacheche> OK, I have some ideas in mind
<yreg> I did investigate the issue further
<elacheche> But first, you're trying to get a Desktop version or a headless one?
<yreg> and it turned out that µshell invoking the live system was unable to mount squashfs files that are larger than a certain limit (forgot what the limit was)
<yreg> but when I try to mount the file on my own ubutu desktop it works like a charm
<yreg> any would do
<yreg> Ubuntu / Ubuntu-Server are both viable options
<elacheche> Great! Then I can share my ideas :D
<elacheche> Try to use a minimalISO to create your distro, that my ùake it smaller, did you tried this? if so I'm sorry x)
<elacheche> Don't forget to rm /var/cache/apt/*
<elacheche> Or you can install ubuntu on a vm(kvm), configure it then for your client, just configure a virtualisation server and use that VM..
<yreg> no did not try it, but I got over the ISO size limitation as I managed to switch to mkiso and set a flag so it does not fail on +4Gb iso
<elacheche> Or instead of that, you can clonezilla it, then restore that clone to the harddirve directly..
<yreg> but I got stuck just after the boot menu
<elacheche> Or, you can fiorget about VMs, and go for docker..
<yreg> elacheche, I do not know why I did not think of cloning the hard drive
<yreg> maybe I though it would eat my disk space like a beast !
<yreg> LoL
<yreg> Docker you say !
<elacheche> Emm.. Clonezilla have good options afaik..
<elacheche> Docker is cool, but need some practice to know what to do and what to NOT do (espacially that xD )
<yreg> I barely convinced my customer to use ubuntu 14.04 instead of his OLD RedHat 7.0
<elacheche> I know the stragle with old RHEL
<yreg> 6.0**
<yreg> They almost never update their systems
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Are in Germany ?
<yreg> Nope, Tunisia
<yreg> eGov project
<elacheche> Oh! You're using the German frenode server
<elacheche> x) sorry, I need an other coffee I guess :)
<elacheche> BTW, what's with the no-internet policy?
<yreg> if you are any where near Berges du Lac II, be my guest I would gladly discuss this project further with you on a good coffe :D
<yreg> Security measure !
<elacheche> I'm @Sousse :)
<yreg> lucky you !
<yreg> I will need to get back to work now !
<elacheche> Hahaha I know :)
<yreg> Thank you for sharing your thoughts with me
<yreg> and have a nice day
<elacheche> come back anytime to have chitchats :D
<elacheche> Happy to share :)
<akaisora> I knew the ubuntu-tn community was small, but never expected it to be this small ^^
<elacheche> define "small" :(
<akaisora> #define small
 * akaisora ** thuglife **
<elacheche> x)
<akaisora> xD
<akaisora> elacheche: what is your company's name?
<elacheche> In here I'm part of the Ubutnu community :p
<elacheche> BTW, it's not small.. but there is fiew active members.. :/ :(
<elacheche> And too many fb members who won't contribute outside fb
<akaisora> Yeah, sadly.
<elacheche> yep :/
<akaisora> i'll try to contribute whenever i get the chance :)
<elacheche> :)
<AkaiSora> hello
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-16
<Alcool9000> Hi
<Alcool9000> bye
<elacheche> Hello akaisora
<elacheche> Mornign folks
<elacheche> Na3iL marwen_ : o/
<akaisora> elacheche: good day!
<akaisora> How is it going?
<elacheche> Hope it'll be good :)
<akaisora> yeah :) good to be positive
<Na3iL> Morning guys
<elacheche> Hello Na3iL :)
<Na3iL> elacheche, how are you today?
<elacheche> I need a 3rd coffee Na3iL
<akaisora> Na3iL: morning!
<akaisora> elacheche: you need a coffee machine next to your laptop xD
<elacheche> akaisora: :)
<Na3iL> elacheche, I have a mug of coffee next to me, I will send it to you :D
<Na3iL> akaisora, good morning, glad to see new faces here :D
<Na3iL> You are from Tunis, right?
<akaisora> nah Sousse but I work in sousse :-)
<akaisora> I work in Tunis *
<Na3iL> Ah, good. You will be present during the SFD this year, right?
<elacheche> Oh! I see why you asked about my company akaisora :)
<elacheche> the company I work for name*
<akaisora> elacheche: do you know Marwen Chouri?
<akaisora> he had an internship in your company
 * elacheche needs and other coffee, so it's up to you to decode his weird sentences..
 * akaisora can handle it :D
<elacheche> I gogoled the name, I remember the face..
<akaisora> anyway xD i'm his cousin
<akaisora> the name is Soulaymen Chouri
<elacheche> Nice to meet you :)
<akaisora> nice to meet you too ^^
<elacheche> I didn't had direct cotnact, with my poor memory I can really remember people only after the 10th direct contact at least x(
<elacheche> didnt had direct contact with him
<akaisora> elacheche: I see ^^
<akaisora> I just recalled that we are friends on linkedin as well :D
<elacheche> Oh! Yes we are x)
<elacheche> I like when associate niknames with real names and faces.. that helps my memory
<akaisora> Yeah xD
<akaisora> add more coffee and it willhelp even more
<akaisora> xD
<elacheche> a:)
<akaisora> Na3iL: when is the SFD?
<elacheche> Next month akaisora
<elacheche> @IssatSo
<Na3iL> 18 october if I am not mistaken
<Na3iL> right elacheche ?
<akaisora> my university? XDDDD
<elacheche> Don't know Na3iL.. That Clibre's meeting is holding too much actions and news :/
<Na3iL> okay
<elacheche> Let's ping them on that thread on the ML? :D
<Na3iL> Yep
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-18
<Na3iL> elacheche, somehow I think that the guy who made the video is a super advanced window$ user xD
<elacheche> He should, those are Windows ues cases x)
<Na3iL> I saw that you too have a problem finding any piece of source code for that "Imagination" tool
<elacheche> I find the source code, it's not infected, but didn't compile it
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-11
<davlefou> Bonjour, lundi!
<Bader> pavlushka: upward/forward compatibility but it's more commonly used for the same software.
<Bader> pavlushka: for instance, phpMyAdmin is not upward compatible with mysq>l5.6
<pavlushka> Bader:  phpmyadmin is not compatible any later vesion of mysql other than the supported mysql version.
<pavlushka> Bader: is that what you said?
<pavlushka> or meant to say
<pavlushka> *compatible with
<pavlushka> or specificly later than 15.6
<nzoueidi> o/
<Chikore> Hi everyone !
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-12
<Chikore> Bonjour, nizarus, elacheche nzoueidi :]
<nizarus> bonjour @tous
<nizarus> bonjour Chikore
<elacheche> Bonjour les gars!
<Bader> saba7 el 5eyr :)
<Bader> pavlushka: I tried to translate your issue in a more formal way.
<pavlushka> Bader: yeah, Thanks for that :)
<nzoueidi> o/
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<elacheche> nizarus nzoueidi got the email about CC voting?
<nzoueidi> Yep elacheche
<nzoueidi> Bonjour davlefou
<elacheche> Good luck buddy x)
<elacheche> https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/907546180862832642
<nzoueidi> Good luck for you too :D
<elacheche> :)
<davlefou> Votez? Pourquoi,
<davlefou> ?
<nizarus> yep elacheche nzoueidi
<elacheche> :)
<davlefou> Nettoyage de ma machine, elle chauffait trop!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-13
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<elacheche> Morning nzoueidi & * :)
<nzoueidi> Hows Wednesday going with you elacheche
<elacheche> slow.. But it'll get faster in minutes I guess x)
<nzoueidi> haha glad to know :D
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-14
<nzoueidi> o/
<Chikore> hi nzoueidi
<praisethemoon> Hello
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<elacheche> Bonsoir :)
<davlefou> Avez vous déjà essaye de mettre nextstep dans un qemu?
<elacheche> Non, pourquoi t'as besoin de NextStep? Il doit être mort depuis 1995!
<davlefou> Juste pour le fun, j'ai jamais teste tranquillement le truc!
<elacheche> x)
<davlefou> J'avais bien récupéré des octanes et o2, des ultra 10, 30, 60 et sparc station 10 et 2.
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-15
<praisethemoon> Good day
<praisethemoon> elacheche, yo
<praisethemoon> Life is fair
<praisethemoon> so far
<praisethemoon> x)
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<elacheche> Morning davlefou praisethemoon nizarus nzoueidi rhabbachi_ and folks!
<praisethemoon> Morning x)
<rhabbachi_> hey elacheche o/ morning!
<nzoueidi> Morning o/ x)
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-16
<nizarus> Bnonjour
<nizarus> entrain de tester artful et le client IRC par défaut de gnome 3.26 :/
<nizarus> 🚀
<davlefou> Bonjour,
